# CALLING ALL SIMMERS!



## helloxcutiee

This thread is for anyone who plays the sims! We can talk about the sims 1, 2, 3 and of course the sims 4. What is currently going on in your games and even post some pics as well.


So I've been mostly playing the sims 4 since the Get Together expansion pack came out and It is really fun! I love the whole club and dj aspects that were added to the game.




These are my current sims, Silver and Jessica Starr.
They're both in the culinary career saving up money to open up their own bakery!

Now, I haven't played the sims 3 since November 30th 2015 
but I've been playing with this family for over a year now and I'm still in love with them.
Here are some pics!




I'm curious to see what is happening in your game too!<3


----------



## FancyThat

Your sims all look great , I have enjoyed Sims games since 1. 

I've been thinking about picking up 4 as I'm told it's good if you enjoyed 2 (and I loved 2, my favourite series and I still mod it from time to time). I have 3 but really didn't like it, although I only have the base game and a few expansions. I also have Sims medieval and I think my queen is about to marry, haven't checked in ages tbh .


----------



## focus

your sims are all so cute omg !! i used to own a disc but uh.. i might have accidentally sat on it and broke it.. maybe.


----------



## SolarInferno

I started Sims 3 up again a month ago to try out the features of the Pets and Late Night expansion packs, but I got frustrated trying to find the right sized lots to place the community lots that I wanted - plus the fact that the game felt really slow, probably need to create a completely new town and family as the family I'm using at the moment is one of the very first families I created in 2010.


----------



## Venn

I have the Sims 3 and many expansions then stopped playing (although my siblings like to go back) when Sims 4 came out. Since I didn't want share computers for Sims 4, I installed the game on my computer. I created this family that I really loved playing, and at one point I got an error that after loading the game, It would still bring me to the map. The only solution to this was to delete the entire game's file and start over. I started a new family, but I kind of drifted away. We got the newest expansion thing, but I haven't really played yet.


----------



## Squidward

I want to play the sims 4 but it's not worth buying it and I don't want to download it illegally...


----------



## Joy

I've been playing both TS2 and TS4

I've also been playing Get Together 

Just a couple random shots

My legacy sim Chie's last photo with her mother before her mother passed D:



12-24-15_12-54-26 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Random awkward club dancing



12-24-15_12-24-36 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Meditation at the gym



12-24-15_12-01-33 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr


Random adult Chie doesn't understand computers



01-01-16_11-50-46 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Chie doesn't approve of her older brother Kanji's jokes 



12-29-15_10-32-10 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Chie's daughter Fuuka (left) and her brother's daughter Yukari



01-05-16_1-33-13 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

I've been loving The Sims 4 more and more ( I haven't payed The Sims 3 in so long >.< even though I miss it).


----------



## meowlerrz

I loved the sims 3 but I stopped playing it. Recently I've wanted to start again though, but I've been too busy. 
I tried a free trial of the Sims 4 to make sure I would like it before I bought it and I have to say I don't like it. I love that you can make sims more realistic but I was super mad that they got rid of the grocery store and other features. It just didn't feel the same for me.


----------



## GalacticGhost

I've never played any of the PC versions of The Sims, though I used to play it on the Gamecube, Wii, DS and 3DS. I don't really play anymore, though.

I'd probably give the PC versions a go... if I even had a computer to play them on.


----------



## Squidward

You guys are making me want to play the sims 4 now but it's so expensive ; u ;


----------



## soda

has anyone ever tried to romance every sim on the map with one character? i want to see videos of this


----------



## helloxcutiee

soda said:


> has anyone ever tried to romance every sim on the map with one character? i want to see videos of this



Yeah, that's how my mom plays the game. She has a male sim and a female sim who are married with kids and she'll play the male sim and try to get everyone in the neighborhood pregnant. Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> your sims are all so cute omg !! i used to own a disc but uh.. i might have accidentally sat on it and broke it.. maybe.



Oh no! I would literally cry if that happened to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> You guys are making me want to play the sims 4 now but it's so expensive ; u ;



They had a really good sale on it over the holidays for $20 bucks I believe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SolarInferno said:


> I started Sims 3 up again a month ago to try out the features of the Pets and Late Night expansion packs, but I got frustrated trying to find the right sized lots to place the community lots that I wanted - plus the fact that the game felt really slow, probably need to create a completely new town and family as the family I'm using at the moment is one of the very first families I created in 2010.



I agree with you. The sims 3 is pretty slow and laggy. I also have another save file on the sims 3 which is my Supernatural and It runs a lot smoother and faster and I think it's because the save file isn't as big as my "main" file. The more you have saved on your file the slower it gets which sucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joy said:


> I've been playing both TS2 and TS4
> 
> I've also been playing Get Together
> 
> Just a couple random shots
> 
> My legacy sim Chie's last photo with her mother before her mother passed D:
> 
> 
> 
> 12-24-15_12-54-26 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> Random awkward club dancing
> 
> 
> 
> 12-24-15_12-24-36 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> Meditation at the gym
> 
> 
> 
> 12-24-15_12-01-33 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Random adult Chie doesn't understand computers
> 
> 
> 
> 01-01-16_11-50-46 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> Chie doesn't approve of her older brother Kanji's jokes
> 
> 
> 
> 12-29-15_10-32-10 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> Chie's daughter Fuuka (left) and her brother's daughter Yukari
> 
> 
> 
> 01-05-16_1-33-13 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> I've been loving The Sims 4 more and more ( I haven't payed The Sims 3 in so long >.< even though I miss it).



I love them! Especially Fuuka & Yukari<3


----------



## Joy

@Helloxcutiee: Aww thanks  Here's an updated teen selfie of the girls 



01-05-16_6-56-31 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

- - - Post Merge - - -



soda said:


> has anyone ever tried to romance every sim on the map with one character? i want to see videos of this



No but now I wanna try haha


----------



## jiny

i used to play it but now i don't have a computer to play it and my mom overreacts that there's woohoo involved 

like first of all, it's blurred out, and you can't even see it. plus i make the kids while i am making it at the start


----------



## Kapriznyy

Man, I haven't played a Sims game since 3 was first released. I know it wasn't all that long ago, but now that's 4 has been out for a while it feels like forever.

I have this problem, though, where I go all-out downloading mods for the games, and by the time I'm done collecting those, I end up playing for only a couple days before losing interest. But I also used to rosebud/motherlode/etc so I could just make nice houses from the very beginning as well, so that probably has a lot to do with it, too. I was more interested in seeing the characters interact than struggling to pay for a house, lol


----------



## helloxcutiee

schatzi said:


> Man, I haven't played a Sims game since 3 was first released. I know it wasn't all that long ago, but now that's 4 has been out for a while it feels like forever.
> 
> I have this problem, though, where I go all-out downloading mods for the games, and by the time I'm done collecting those, I end up playing for only a couple days before losing interest. But I also used to rosebud/motherlode/etc so I could just make nice houses from the very beginning as well, so that probably has a lot to do with it, too. I was more interested in seeing the characters interact than struggling to pay for a house, lol



I used to use cheats to awhile back then stopped because I thought it would be more fun that way.


----------



## cinny

I started playing sims 4 again last night and downloaded so much CC LOL.. most of the clothes are glitched rip. Time to delete files ;;
Do you do challenges? I tried doing the legacy challenge and trying not to use cheats but ahhh.


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz

*Games:
*
I has OLD sims. And Simcity HD with 1 expansion

*What's going on?*

*The Sims*
2 Sims died while on Security night shift for a bank
1 Sim died in a fire
1 PC got Blue Screened from Overuse of graphics card (WINDOWS XP Y U NO PROCESS GOOD IMAGES)

*Simcity HD*
Windmill broke
Money going down -?2,000 s

*Expansion*
ALIEN ATTACK!? ZOMG!
Meteor
Skyline City Re-established
Money +?56,742
Eco Power Plant running out of power

I think it's going pretty swell in The Expansion!
Sims not so much.
Simcity HD not much going on.


----------



## tearypastel

i love the sims. like a lot. i got the collector's edition of the sims 4 off ebay (which came with a plumbob lamp that connected to your sim's emotions and a collector's edition book about the making of the game plus some tips) for christmas last year. i playedd it for a year and loved it, but my laptop is a cheap piece of crap so i tried to load up the game and wanted to make a new sim and it crashed like 2 minutes into cas. time to dig out my copy of the sims 3!! 
i currently only have 2 saves, a one-hundred baby perfect genetics rainbowcy challenge (3 well known challenges combined into one) and one where i have a little fairy legacy challenge. i might make a blog on the first one, actually. i only have late night and supernatural installed, and i'm getting generations soon. (i want generations so bad though)

here are some pictures of the dream family! (the 100 baby perfect genetics rainbowcy)


Spoiler:  my founder, sugar rose dream (who was about to give birth it's the only screenshot i have)









Spoiler:  my first baby, ruby something (can't remember the name oops)



 
she's now a child!



i would post more, but i haven't taken any more pictures of the other babies (aka the terrible toddler triplets)


----------



## helloxcutiee

cinny said:


> I started playing sims 4 again last night and downloaded so much CC LOL.. most of the clothes are glitched rip. Time to delete files ;;
> Do you do challenges? I tried doing the legacy challenge and trying not to use cheats but ahhh.



I actually never done any challenges in my game yet, but a lot of them sound like fun!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tearypastel said:


> i love the sims. like a lot. i got the collector's edition of the sims 4 off ebay (which came with a plumbob lamp that connected to your sim's emotions and a collector's edition book about the making of the game plus some tips) for christmas last year. i playedd it for a year and loved it, but my laptop is a cheap piece of crap so i tried to load up the game and wanted to make a new sim and it crashed like 2 minutes into cas. time to dig out my copy of the sims 3!!
> i currently only have 2 saves, a one-hundred baby perfect genetics rainbowcy challenge (3 well known challenges combined into one) and one where i have a little fairy legacy challenge. i might make a blog on the first one, actually. i only have late night and supernatural installed, and i'm getting generations soon. (i want generations so bad though)
> 
> here are some pictures of the dream family! (the 100 baby perfect genetics rainbowcy)
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  my founder, sugar rose dream (who was about to give birth it's the only screenshot i have)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  my first baby, ruby something (can't remember the name oops)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161127
> she's now a child!View attachment 161128
> 
> 
> 
> i would post more, but i haven't taken any more pictures of the other babies (aka the terrible toddler triplets)



Your sims look cool! Generations is a must have expansion pack for sure. I can't wait for Lifesimmer's generations s3 lp to start!


----------



## tearypastel

Helloxcutiee said:


> Your sims look cool! Generations is a must have expansion pack for sure. I can't wait for Lifesimmer's generations s3 lp to start!


thanks <3
oh my god, lifesimmer! i used to watch her all the time! i need to start watching her again.


----------



## helloxcutiee

tearypastel said:


> thanks <3
> oh my god, lifesimmer! i used to watch her all the time! i need to start watching her again.



yeah, she's hilarious. Haha


----------



## Nightmares

I had Sims 3, and I absolutely loved it. 
I recieved Sims 4 for my bday last year, but after a month it stopped working. Cri ;-;

BUT THEN LAST WEEK I MANAGED TO DOWNLOAD IT TO MY MAC YAYYYYY


----------



## helloxcutiee

Nightmares said:


> I had Sims 3, and I absolutely loved it.
> I recieved Sims 4 for my bday last year, but after a month it stopped working. Cri ;-;
> 
> BUT THEN LAST WEEK I MANAGED TO DOWNLOAD IT TO MY MAC YAYYYYY


Yay! I heard that there's going to be another stuff pack releasing sometime next week for the Sims 4, Idk what it's called tho.


----------



## Squidward

Helloxcutiee said:


> Yay! I heard that there's going to be another stuff pack releasing sometime next week for the Sims 4, Idk what it's called tho.



Movie Hangout Stuff! Tbh I wish they did more actual gameplay content than stuff since you can just download cc for free but that's me.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Squidward said:


> Movie Hangout Stuff! Tbh I wish they did more actual gameplay content than stuff since you can just download cc for free but that's me.


I agree with you. We have so many stuff packs for the game and only 2 expansions.


----------



## Joy

cinny said:


> I started playing sims 4 again last night and downloaded so much CC LOL.. most of the clothes are glitched rip. Time to delete files ;;
> Do you do challenges? I tried doing the legacy challenge and trying not to use cheats but ahhh.



I just started a new saved data to try this legacy challange

http://simmysimsam.tumblr.com/post/135121469372/differences-in-the-family-tree-a-legacy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Movie Hangout Stuff! Tbh I wish they did more actual gameplay content than stuff since you can just download cc for free but that's me.



I just saw the trailer for it. It looks pretty meh to me. It reminds me a lot of Cool Kitchen stuff with the ice-cream machine. It doesn't look like its worth 10$ imo.


----------



## Nightmares

Helloxcutiee said:


> Yay! I heard that there's going to be another stuff pack releasing sometime next week for the Sims 4, Idk what it's called tho.



Ooh awesome; I'm excited now xD


----------



## helloxcutiee

Joy said:


> I just started a new saved data to try this legacy challange
> 
> http://simmysimsam.tumblr.com/post/135121469372/differences-in-the-family-tree-a-legacy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw the trailer for it. It looks pretty meh to me. It reminds me a lot of Cool Kitchen stuff with the ice-cream machine. It doesn't look like its worth 10$ imo.


Yeah, the stuff packs for the Sims 4 seem really mediocre and don't come with much content. I'm still gonna buy it though mostly for the new clothes & hair. Lol


----------



## cinny

Joy said:


> I just started a new saved data to try this legacy challange
> 
> http://simmysimsam.tumblr.com/post/135121469372/differences-in-the-family-tree-a-legacy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw the trailer for it. It looks pretty meh to me. It reminds me a lot of Cool Kitchen stuff with the ice-cream machine. It doesn't look like its worth 10$ imo.



Thanks yo! omg if I did this legacy months ago & had to achieve this goal "Have a boy and a girl. Keep trying til you do!" I would give up LOL, one of my sims family had 6 boys in a row.

The stuff packs though  I just want an expansion pack like Sims 3 Generations or University, just anything with more content!! But that is asking too much from EA.


----------



## Venn

Honestly, I would probably get Movie Night just for the clothes...


----------



## Joy

Venice said:


> Honestly, I would probably get Movie Night just for the clothes...



Lol other simmers make the clothes base-game compatible

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> Thanks yo! omg if I did this legacy months ago & had to achieve this goal "Have a boy and a girl. Keep trying til you do!" I would give up LOL, one of my sims family had 6 boys in a row.
> 
> The stuff packs though  I just want an expansion pack like Sims 3 Generations or University, just anything with more content!! But that is asking too much from EA.



Haha that's the fun of legacy challenges! You gotta keep trying  I've actually been having a lot of fun with the challenge so far 

My starting sim Gem Nebula as happy as she can be with her 8th bowl of cereal 



01-07-16_8-27-30 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

I've already found her a partner with the loves the outdoors trait



01-07-16_10-03-53 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

I love them together <3



01-08-16_12-13-14 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Gotta get this ball rollin'



01-08-16_12-20-20 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

I literally started her at 0 simoleons and had her start her garden and everything. She created a nature lovers club. Right now she's living with Colby (her lover) in a small, well-furnished cabin in Windenburg so its been a lot of fun


----------



## santoyo.bay

I haven't gotten sims 4 yet, but I have been playing the sims 2 and sims 3 for years. I love doing challenges like the 100 baby challenge, and the perfect genetics challenge, it gets pretty bad though where Im playing for 10 hour increments (oops, time flies when days are 24 minutes long)


----------



## Joy

tearypastel said:


> i love the sims. like a lot. i got the collector's edition of the sims 4 off ebay (which came with a plumbob lamp that connected to your sim's emotions and a collector's edition book about the making of the game plus some tips) for christmas last year. i playedd it for a year and loved it, but my laptop is a cheap piece of crap so i tried to load up the game and wanted to make a new sim and it crashed like 2 minutes into cas. time to dig out my copy of the sims 3!!
> i currently only have 2 saves, a one-hundred baby perfect genetics rainbowcy challenge (3 well known challenges combined into one) and one where i have a little fairy legacy challenge. i might make a blog on the first one, actually. i only have late night and supernatural installed, and i'm getting generations soon. (i want generations so bad though)
> 
> here are some pictures of the dream family! (the 100 baby perfect genetics rainbowcy)
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  my founder, sugar rose dream (who was about to give birth it's the only screenshot i have)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  my first baby, ruby something (can't remember the name oops)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161127
> she's now a child!View attachment 161128
> 
> 
> 
> i would post more, but i haven't taken any more pictures of the other babies (aka the terrible toddler triplets)



Beautiful sims! Ah I loved the different color combinations you could do with TS3


----------



## helloxcutiee

Venice said:


> Honestly, I would probably get Movie Night just for the clothes...



Same

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joy said:


> Lol other simmers make the clothes base-game compatible
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's the fun of legacy challenges! You gotta keep trying  I've actually been having a lot of fun with the challenge so far
> 
> My starting sim Gem Nebula as happy as she can be with her 8th bowl of cereal
> 
> 
> 
> 01-07-16_8-27-30 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> I've already found her a partner with the loves the outdoors trait
> 
> 
> 
> 01-07-16_10-03-53 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> I love them together <3
> 
> 
> 
> 01-08-16_12-13-14 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> Gotta get this ball rollin'
> 
> 
> 
> 01-08-16_12-20-20 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> I literally started her at 0 simoleons and had her start her garden and everything. She created a nature lovers club. Right now she's living with Colby (her lover) in a small, well-furnished cabin in Windenburg so its been a lot of fun



She's so cute! I love her outfit.


----------



## Joy

Thanks


----------



## Squidward

santoyo.bay said:


> I haven't gotten sims 4 yet, but I have been playing the sims 2 and sims 3 for years. I love doing challenges like the 100 baby challenge, and the perfect genetics challenge, it gets pretty bad though where Im playing for 10 hour increments (oops, time flies when days are 24 minutes long)



I tried doing the 100 baby challenge but omg it was hard lol


----------



## helloxcutiee

Squidward said:


> I tried doing the 100 baby challenge but omg it was hard lol



I should try that challenge, it sounds so fun!


----------



## Hippofalcon

I recently started playing the Sims 3 again... I don't own 4 and I have been playing TS2 since I was 8... (don't ask how old I am ) So... Female sim had baby with BF, broke up, married elder... dude died Immediately after... like after the marriage he dieded. I didn't know whether to like or be upset. (I guess that's that sadist in me. LOL) So that's me...  Love it. Oh, and I'm good at building stuff. Check me out at ChickenofNuggets on the TS3 exchange!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Hippofalcon said:


> I recently started playing the Sims 3 again... I don't own 4 and I have been playing TS2 since I was 8... (don't ask how old I am ) So... Female sim had baby with BF, broke up, married elder... dude died Immediately after... like after the marriage he dieded. I didn't know whether to like or be upset. (I guess that's that sadist in me. LOL) So that's me...  Love it. Oh, and I'm good at building stuff. Check me out at ChickenofNuggets on the TS3 exchange!


I suck at building so I'll definitely check you out.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I haven't gotten Sims4 because honestly I don't like the look of the Sims... I really enjoy Sims 3 and play it every so often, I make new characters over and over but have one house that I keep going back to, the original sim I had in there died of electrocution so I put her grave out back and moved someone else in and now she haunts him so that's pretty neat. I tried to download the pets expansion because I really wanted more critters to love, and then when I got it it has the defect where all of the pets are well... horrifying mutants in a hundred pieces with their "pieces" jutting off into the abyss like a smear... So it's a bit unsettling and I'll probably have to uninstall all of sims3 and then reinstall all of my expansions back so I can have it functioning again. I have I like 4 of the expansions but I still want to get the one with mermaids... maybe I'll do that soon too.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I have Sims 4, but I haven't played it much...I just don't like how small the towns are.

I've restarted Sims 3 since I was able to just download and play without having to use the discs. I love the Late Night expansion; it let's me live in an apartment! My Sim is currently trying to get her novelist career off the ground while her live-in boyfriend works on his music.

They're starving artists, but they're working on changing that!


----------



## Balverine

I play sims 3 . 3.

this is Farkas, my baby


Spoiler: he pretty























He's the youngest of triplets (with two older sisters, Conner and Kenaelly) and is a vampire (his mom and sisters being werewolves)


----------



## helloxcutiee

Marco Bodt said:


> I play sims 3 . 3.
> 
> this is Farkas, my baby
> 
> 
> Spoiler: he pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the youngest of triplets (with two older sisters, Conner and Kenaelly) and is a vampire (his mom and sisters being werewolves)



He's really good looking!


----------



## Squidward

Flutterlove said:


> I have Sims 4, but I haven't played it much...I just don't like how small the towns are.
> 
> I've restarted Sims 3 since I was able to just download and play without having to use the discs. I love the Late Night expansion; it let's me live in an apartment! My Sim is currently trying to get her novelist career off the ground while her live-in boyfriend works on his music.
> 
> They're starving artists, but they're working on changing that!



I agree, the towns are really small. :c


----------



## alexxcaughtfire

i dont understand how people are saying sims 4 isnt worth it i put in 200 hrs game time before i even had any expansions and now i have a lil over 400 hrs game time and i only have the get to work expansion and perf. patio stuff....  i have loved sims since sims 1 and had the games for ps2 , computer, wii, xbox 360 and ds! i lobe every addition and the ds ones are really more goal and winning based its fun. id say ive got my moneys worth and will continue to support the sims


----------



## Hermione Granger

I hate the fact that the Sims 4 went back to Sims 1 play style and that there's no *cemetery*
I contemplated so hard returning the game after I bought it when I found out there's no cemetery. It's literally my favorite place to travel to. Regardless, traveling in the Sims 3 was great, and it sucks the Sims 4 took that out. They took out a lot of qualities and I think barely made up for it with their extensive "Create A Sims" options. I like the Sims 4, and I own and play it. But Sims 3 is better imo. Sims 1 & 2 are both also great, but I don't have those games at the moment haha.


----------



## Squidward

John Lennon said:


> I hate the fact that the Sims 4 went back to Sims 1 play style and that there's no *cemetery*
> I contemplated so hard returning the game after I bought it when I found out there's no cemetery. It's literally my favorite place to travel to. Regardless, traveling in the Sims 3 was great, and it sucks the Sims 4 took that out. They took out a lot of qualities and I think barely made up for it with their extensive "Create A Sims" options. I like the Sims 4, and I own and play it. But Sims 3 is better imo. Sims 1 & 2 are both also great, but I don't have those games at the moment haha.



I saw an interview with the woman who owns the sims or something and she said how it's more "intimate" if you don't have an open world
like excuse u maybe you should consult with your playerbase and ask them and not just declare such absolute b*********


----------



## helloxcutiee

I agree with everyone above. Sims 4 CAS is absolutely great! No question. But when it comes to actually playing the game there is a lot of content missing at the moment. I can't wait until EA comes out with a seasons, university, pets etc. Expansion pack. But what I really miss most...
The create a style tool. -R.I.P


----------



## Mariah

I'm a huge Sims 3 fan, but it runs terribly slow on my laptop and it's really disappointing when a family I've been playing for 10+ generations totally glitches out and makes the game unplayable. I hate the way the Sims look in 4 and it just seems really empty.


----------



## Balverine

helloxcutiee said:


> He's really good looking!



Thanks : P he's one of the few pretty born-in-game sims I've gotten lol



Mariah said:


> I'm a huge Sims 3 fan, but it runs terribly slow on my laptop and it's really disappointing when a family I've been playing for 10+ generations totally glitches out and makes the game unplayable. I hate the way the Sims look in 4 and it just seems really empty.



I feel you. On the laptop I used to play on, I had the same thing. On the one I am currently using, the graphics aren't the best, but I can play just fine.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Just a random cute pic.
​


----------



## Mariah

Helloxcutiee said:


> Just a random cute pic.
> View attachment 161933​



They look totally deformed. That's Sims 4?


----------



## helloxcutiee

Mariah said:


> They look totally deformed. That's Sims 4?



Yup


----------



## visibleghost

I play a lot of the sims 2 atm because the sims 3 is laggy af and the sims 4 is boring and weird imo. I've made a new town and I'm doing the 100 babies challenge. I am also building every house and lot in the town  and it's a lot of fun actually ;;

the only really annoying thing is that the sims are so ugly..... smh. ;;

I'm really into house building atm but I keep making houses that are way too expensive for any of my sims, and since I don't use cheats that' kind of a bummer lmao


----------



## SoftFairie

I swear to god I thought the title said "Calling all sinners" but I guess Simmers works too.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I swear to god I thought the title said "Calling all sinners" but I guess Simmers works too.



I could see that happening. Lol


----------



## Joy

I've actually been playing more of TS2 lately and I'm having a blast! 
I just wanted to show my founders of a new legacy I started Axel Nimble and Olivia Nimble



Sims2EP9 2016-01-18 20-09-32-89 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



Sims2EP9 2016-01-18 19-33-56-68 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

I'm still trying to figure out how to take pictures and whatnot. Also, bodyshop is so much fun to play in!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

ahhh, the good times me and dad had with the Sims... once we made a CRAZY Sim like omg she was nuts she was talking to herself 24/7 with her sock puppets and whatnot her name was Tarawa


----------



## kelpy

snot


----------



## Balverine

I'm doing a 100 baby challenge on sims 3 lol


----------



## helloxcutiee

Marco Bodt said:


> I'm doing a 100 baby challenge on sims 3 lol



I would like to see how that's going for you. Lol


----------



## Balverine

Imma be posting it on my blogspot lol 
but so far she has 2 and is pregnant again


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh I thought this was a thread for all those x simulator games at first


----------



## radioloves

I played the sims since 2009 on mac and pc, have to say it was so addicting when I first started and the recent sims game is a lot more updated, really like that. I haven't touched sims in a long while now, but I would recommend the sims games it's very fun, there's a lot of options, freeplay, creations and a good way to spend some time


----------



## helloxcutiee

Niemyx said:


> I played the sims since 2009 on mac and pc, have to say it was so addicting when I first started and the recent sims game is a lot more updated, really like that. I haven't touched sims in a long while now, but I would recommend the sims games it's very fun, there's a lot of options, freeplay, creations and a good way to spend some time



Ikr! I can't tell you have many hours I've spent just sitting down in front of my desktop just playing the sims all day.


----------



## Balverine

I think the first sims game I played was bustin' out for the ps2 lol


----------



## helloxcutiee

Did anyone else play The Sims Urbz? I loved that game.


----------



## kelpy

Helloxcutiee said:


> Did anyone else play The Sims Urbz? I loved that game.



Yeah, but I really loved TS2 for GC. Never really got into Urbz.


----------



## Balverine

Helloxcutiee said:


> Did anyone else play The Sims Urbz? I loved that game.



omg i used to love urbz lol
crispin black and trang hang <3


----------



## Joy

Helloxcutiee said:


> Did anyone else play The Sims Urbz? I loved that game.



I still play it on DS! It's such a fun game  I also have Sims Bustin' Out on GBA and Xbox


----------



## helloxcutiee

Marco Bodt said:


> omg i used to love urbz lol
> crispin black and trang hang <3



Roxanna Hardplace was my girl crush! Lol


----------



## Balverine

Helloxcutiee said:


> Roxanna Hardplace was my girl crush! Lol



lolyes. I almost always started in either the Foundry or Kicktail Park. I did Neon East a few times, but I don't think I ever really started anywhere else.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Re-downloaded everything to hope that Pets for Sims3 would work properly this time but it really didn't help at all...they're all glitchy horrifying monsters, but I did get the Island Paradise expansion too because mermaids, but haven't had luck finding a mermaid to befriend yet, I do really like houseboats though!


----------



## FancyThat

Joy said:


> I still play it on DS! It's such a fun game  I also have Sims Bustin' Out on GBA and Xbox



Sims Bustin' out was so much fun, I have that on PS2 .


----------



## Joy

I forgot how laggy the Sims 3 is >.<! I tried going back to play it today because I missed supernaturals and weather. As fun as it is, the lag is so unbearable :/


----------



## helloxcutiee

Joy said:


> I forgot how laggy the Sims 3 is >.<! I tried going back to play it today because I missed supernaturals and weather. As fun as it is, the lag is so unbearable :/



Man, I haven't played my supernatural family in months! I miss them..


----------



## cinny

Joy said:


> I forgot how laggy the Sims 3 is >.<! I tried going back to play it today because I missed supernaturals and weather. As fun as it is, the lag is so unbearable :/



Seriously LOL, I downloaded it two months ago and it kept crashing for me whenever I tried to save. Rip.


----------



## newleaves

i'm not sure about getting sims 4 because the family play is p rubbish(>̯-̮<̯)
also the prices are rlly jacked up? i saw it for 60 euro at gamestop ₍ఠ ͜ఠ₎​


----------



## frio hur

there's a sims thread i didn't know about?!

well i got a new hard drive and os, so once i re-install everything hopefully it'll work :/


----------



## helloxcutiee

frio hur said:


> there's a sims thread i didn't know about?!
> 
> well i got a new hard drive and os, so once i re-install everything hopefully it'll work :/



Fingers crossed!


----------



## visibleghost

i want to get the one expansion pack and all the stuff packs for sims 2 that i don't have but it's rly hard to find anywhere to buy them eughhhhh   ):


----------



## Balverine

lencurryboy said:


> i want to get the one expansion pack and all the stuff packs for sims 2 that i don't have but it's rly hard to find anywhere to buy them eughhhhh   ):



They're probably on Amazon?

I'm working on a custom world for TS3 and it's turning out really pretty :0


----------



## kelpy

woe


----------



## Acruoxil

Haven't played the game since my birthday. Last time I remember I was clubbing at a bar.

I have Sims 3 with the late night DLC. It's perfect


----------



## Balverine

Pasta said:


> ooooh
> Photos?
> 
> I really want Get Together. It's on sale for ten bucks less.



It's called Wintersea c:













(more pics on my simblr because I don't want to have 12000 pics here lol)


----------



## helloxcutiee

Marco Bodt said:


> It's called Wintersea c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (more pics on my simblr because I don't want to have 12000 pics here lol)


So pretty!


----------



## cIementine

I downloaded some cc and decided to play it again today, because why not.


----------



## Maelawni

Ahhh, I love The Sims games! :3
I own 2 & 3, although I played 3 first and then got into 2.
I prefer 2 honestly so I hardly play 3 anymore.
I want to get 4, too. The new design for create-a-SIM is pretty interesting and seems less tedious than the sliders in the earlier games. :0


Here's my girl from Sims 2: 



Spoiler










I love playing her file with her and her girlfriend, lol. c:


----------



## frio hur

ts2 is so much better.  ts3 is just a broken mess every time i try to play it :/  

ts1 is just hard to play cause the needs decay so fast.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Maelawni said:


> Ahhh, I love The Sims games! :3
> I own 2 & 3, although I played 3 first and then got into 2.
> I prefer 2 honestly so I hardly play 3 anymore.
> I want to get 4, too. The new design for create-a-SIM is pretty interesting and seems less tedious than the sliders in the earlier games. :0
> 
> 
> Here's my girl from Sims 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love playing her file with her and her girlfriend, lol. c:



She's amazingly pretty!


----------



## Maelawni

Helloxcutiee said:


> She's amazingly pretty!



Ahhh, thank you! ♥
It's all due to the CC - thank the heavens for CC lol. xD


----------



## Crash

Maelawni said:


> Ahhh, I love The Sims games! :3
> I own 2 & 3, although I played 3 first and then got into 2.
> I prefer 2 honestly so I hardly play 3 anymore.
> I want to get 4, too. The new design for create-a-SIM is pretty interesting and seems less tedious than the sliders in the earlier games. :0
> 
> 
> Here's my girl from Sims 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love playing her file with her and her girlfriend, lol. c:


she is absolutely gorgeous! ;-;

i love sims 2 as well, but i could never find cc i really liked for it. i stick to sims 3 for the most part now, even though it's a wreck and i have to use at least 4-5 mods to get it to play anywhere near good. i like a lot of the new things in sims 4, but the game as a whole + the expansions they've released have disappointed me hugely.​


----------



## Maelawni

Crash said:


> she is absolutely gorgeous! ;-;
> 
> i love sims 2 as well, but i could never find cc i really liked for it. i stick to sims 3 for the most part now, even though it's a wreck and i have to use at least 4-5 mods to get it to play anywhere near good. i like a lot of the new things in sims 4, but the game as a whole + the expansions they've released have disappointed me hugely.​



Thank you kindly. ♥
Yeah, it's an older game - I only started playing like last year so there's a lot of beautiful CC out for it now, but before when it first came out, there really wasn't much. x_x;
Honestly, it all started when I stumbled upon the most beautiful Sim girl I've ever seen. I initially thought she was for Sims 3 but when I found out she was for 2, I started playing 2 just so I could play with her haha. :')
Otherwise I'd still be playing 3, because I like the open world it has. The loading screens in 2 is a turn-off. -w-
And really?! Dang. :c The only reason I'd get 4 is to play with create-a-SIM and and test out the multitasking feature. 
But...if you don't mind, can you elaborate on why it's disappointed you hugely? I heard something about how they took away create-a-style, which was a really nice feature introduced in the Sims 3. I know a lot of people were not happy over that, including myself. -w-


----------



## Crash

Maelawni said:


> Thank you kindly. ♥
> Yeah, it's an older game - I only started playing like last year so there's a lot of beautiful CC out for it now, but before when it first came out, there really wasn't much. x_x;
> Honestly, it all started when I stumbled upon the most beautiful Sim girl I've ever seen. I initially thought she was for Sims 3 but when I found out she was for 2, I started playing 2 just so I could play with her haha. :')
> Otherwise I'd still be playing 3, because I like the open world it has. The loading screens in 2 is a turn-off. -w-
> And really?! Dang. :c The only reason I'd get 4 is to play with create-a-SIM and and test out the multitasking feature.
> But...if you don't mind, can you elaborate on why it's disappointed you hugely? I heard something about how they took away create-a-style, which was a really nice feature introduced in the Sims 3. I know a lot of people were not happy over that, including myself. -w-



sims 2 is so nostalgic for me; it was the first sims game i ever played and i loved it so much ; v ;

anyways, about sims 4. i think one of the main reasons it disappoints me so much is because i'm a generational type of player. i like to make families and then let them grow up & have their own families, their kids grow up, etc. for me, sims 4 doesn't really give me a lot of room to do that. first off, there's no toddlers, as everyone knows. that was such a giant blow for me, because kids aging up from babies to children just looks stupid. also, the babies are terrible?? you can literally only interact with them from the crib. they're stuck in there. sims 3 babies are kinda weird and motionless, but at least you can move them out of their cribs and use cc to change their outfits. but sims 4 babies are these weird little creatures confined to an ugly cradle thing. so the fact that there are not only no toddlers, but a terrible excuse for babies made me super mad.
another big problem i have is that the towns are soooo small. there's like...12-14 residental lots? maybe? and i think three community lots? obviously if you have several generations of one family, a town that small ends up being filled with ALL one family. so that's been a huge issue with me from the start. not to mention you've got to deal with loading screens almost as frequently as you do with sims 2. i understand that one of the reasons sims 3 is so laggy is because it's a giant open world, but i'd almost rather deal with lag than deal with constant loading screens. it makes the world not only feel small, but disconnected.
don't get me wrong, i like a lot of the new things they added -- multitasking, the new create-a-sim, (which is awesome btw) emotions, and better routing. all of those (probably a few more things i can't remember too) were great additions. but to me, it just seems like they added a bunch of really cool small things, but missed the really important things that make the other games great. there's also no story progression in sims 4, (which is something i personally like in sims 3 even though i use a mod for it, because i don't have to constantly go into the other families in town and age them up or make them get married, blah blah blah. they can live their own lives without me) so you can go through six generations of a family while the rest of the town doesn't progress at all, other than aging. eventually you end up in a town full of randomly generated townies and all the original families are long dead.

this is getting long and i'm sorry lmao, but to me, sims 4 almost feels like an incomplete game. while some things like CAS can't be added into the game, there's still a chance they'll release a patch with toddlers/fixed babies/other better stuff that might make me like the game more. but for now, i've stuck to sims 3, even though it really is a broken mess half the time. 4 just doesn't feel as whole as of the other base games felt. :<​


----------



## eeniemeaniepatchouli

ah man it's brilliant. got 1 lady to have babies with her mermaid, vampire and alien friends. just wanted to see if vampire/mermaid hybrids were possible but it looks like that's not happening. Either way now she's living in a tiny houseboat with 6 kids whose fathers have no idea that she has been cheating, despite 3 of the kids being literal green freaky looking aliens.


----------



## visibleghost

i tried downloading custom content for the first time in the sims 2 and i was able to install a mod but then when i tried to add custom content i totally failed .... smh...,,  i'll have to try to fix it but i am rly bad with computers )X

it's good that they made custom content so much easier in the sims 3 and 4.


----------



## helloxcutiee

lencurryboy said:


> i tried downloading custom content for the first time in the sims 2 and i was able to install a mod but then when i tried to add custom content i totally failed .... smh...,,  i'll have to try to fix it but i am rly bad with computers )X
> 
> it's good that they made custom content so much easier in the sims 3 and 4.



Speaking of custom content, I really need to clean out my cc for the sims 3. I have over 650+ downloads. :O


----------



## Balverine

I have my download folder nicely organized lol
Idk how much stuff I have in there, but I have TONS of custom hair, so probably quite a bit of stuff in there


----------



## Cass123

My favorite was the Sims 2 and it is not supported on Windows 8. The Sims 3 lagged a lot. I may get the 4th when I have a better pc.


----------



## Balverine

Did anyone else play sims 2 pets for gameboy advance? I used to play it non-stop lol
And the stupid ruby penguin that would ALWAYS spawn on the portal to the next area /RAGE


----------



## helloxcutiee

Marco Bodt said:


> Did anyone else play sims 2 pets for gameboy advance? I used to play it non-stop lol
> And the stupid ruby penguin that would ALWAYS spawn on the portal to the next area /RAGE



I played Sims 2 pets for the ds. It wasn't good. Lol


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Obj your sims look great!!
It's been about a week since I played and with looking at my ds all the time I kind of forget just how pretty this game is!
I'm looking forward to a new expansion, to be honest I'm waiting for families to have a bit more work put into them before I get into it properly again.
At the moment I've built two houses which I love, the second particularly as its such a better deisgn overall! Very proud of it (will upload a photo tomorrow if I figure out how to!
Currently have a family of 5 in one house, 3 teens and a husband and wife. Husband is a doctor and wife is a stay at home mom who runs a clothes shop on the side 
The 3 teens are currently all in long term relationships and my eldest girl, Ava, is about to age up! 
Hoping for her to get married soon and start a family, moving into the first house I designed


----------



## piske

I've been playing Sims 3 today! My sims got married after like, 5 days lol. Is that normal?


----------



## Balverine

pinelle said:


> I've been playing Sims 3 today! My sims got married after like, 5 days lol. Is that normal?



psh 5 days? That's nothing lol
For my 100 baby challenge, Constantina (the sim i'm using) has 9 kids right now lol. She has two teenages, triplet children and triplet toddlers


----------



## piske

Marco Bodt said:


> psh 5 days? That's nothing lol
> For my 100 baby challenge, Constantina (the sim i'm using) has 9 kids right now lol. She has two teenages, triplet children and triplet toddlers



Haha, I've never really played Sims so I was just wondering xD


----------



## Balverine

pinelle said:


> Haha, I've never really played Sims so I was just wondering xD



I usually give them more time, but I've gotten them married the day the met before lmao


----------



## piske

Marco Bodt said:


> I usually give them more time, but I've gotten them married the day the met before lmao



Oh wow lol! Since I didn't give them more time will it be harder to keep them together? :O


----------



## visibleghost

i'm trying to do the 100 babies challenge in the sims 2... it's going pretty slow, this far i've only had 8 children... i don't play with that family that often because it's such a pain to take care of them, haha ^^ 

what do you people enjoy the most about the sims?? I personally like making houses the most!! you can do a lot of different things and aa i just love it. I mostly build in the sims 2 and I don't even have all expansions or stuff packs, but it's still a lot of fun.

I also loveee the gameplay of shops in the sims 2. It's just so much fun!!! the most annoying thing about owning businesses is that you cant sleep on public lots, but i installed  a mod that lets you do that ssOoo yye!!

imo the sims 3 is just Too Laggy... it is really laggy with all expansions, even if you have a good computer. that's why i mostly play the sims 2.


----------



## piske

How long does it take to have a baby in sims 3? My girl is pregnant...it's been 2 days I think?


----------



## visibleghost

pinelle said:


> How long does it take to have a baby in sims 3? My girl is pregnant...it's been 2 days I think?



i think 3 days or so


----------



## piske

lencurryboy said:


> i think 3 days or so



Ok, cool! Not too much longer then!


----------



## Maelawni

Crash said:


> sims 2 is so nostalgic for me; it was the first sims game i ever played and i loved it so much ; v ;
> 
> anyways, about sims 4. i think one of the main reasons it disappoints me so much is because i'm a generational type of player. i like to make families and then let them grow up & have their own families, their kids grow up, etc. for me, sims 4 doesn't really give me a lot of room to do that. first off, there's no toddlers, as everyone knows. that was such a giant blow for me, because kids aging up from babies to children just looks stupid. also, the babies are terrible?? you can literally only interact with them from the crib. they're stuck in there. sims 3 babies are kinda weird and motionless, but at least you can move them out of their cribs and use cc to change their outfits. but sims 4 babies are these weird little creatures confined to an ugly cradle thing. so the fact that there are not only no toddlers, but a terrible excuse for babies made me super mad.
> another big problem i have is that the towns are soooo small. there's like...12-14 residental lots? maybe? and i think three community lots? obviously if you have several generations of one family, a town that small ends up being filled with ALL one family. so that's been a huge issue with me from the start. not to mention you've got to deal with loading screens almost as frequently as you do with sims 2. i understand that one of the reasons sims 3 is so laggy is because it's a giant open world, but i'd almost rather deal with lag than deal with constant loading screens. it makes the world not only feel small, but disconnected.
> don't get me wrong, i like a lot of the new things they added -- multitasking, the new create-a-sim, (which is awesome btw) emotions, and better routing. all of those (probably a few more things i can't remember too) were great additions. but to me, it just seems like they added a bunch of really cool small things, but missed the really important things that make the other games great. there's also no story progression in sims 4, (which is something i personally like in sims 3 even though i use a mod for it, because i don't have to constantly go into the other families in town and age them up or make them get married, blah blah blah. they can live their own lives without me) so you can go through six generations of a family while the rest of the town doesn't progress at all, other than aging. eventually you end up in a town full of randomly generated townies and all the original families are long dead.
> 
> this is getting long and i'm sorry lmao, but to me, sims 4 almost feels like an incomplete game. while some things like CAS can't be added into the game, there's still a chance they'll release a patch with toddlers/fixed babies/other better stuff that might make me like the game more. but for now, i've stuck to sims 3, even though it really is a broken mess half the time. 4 just doesn't feel as whole as of the other base games felt. :<​



Wow! Thanks for the detailed reply haha.
I don't mind that it's long at all. c:
I always assumed The Sims 4 was mostly like the older games with new features, but from what you said, it sounds like it's been stripped down a lot. D:
I mean, no story progression?! No toddlers?!  Both of those made the game seem more realistic and story progression gave the game life. 
/sigh
You gain some and you lose some I guess.  u_u

Random Question: Do you make Sims movies? Does anyone still do that?
I've been really wanting to make a movie with my Sims in Sims 2 lol. I watched several on Youtube that really inspired me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> i'm trying to do the 100 babies challenge in the sims 2... it's going pretty slow, this far i've only had 8 children... i don't play with that family that often because it's such a pain to take care of them, haha ^^
> 
> what do you people enjoy the most about the sims?? I personally like making houses the most!! you can do a lot of different things and aa i just love it. I mostly build in the sims 2 and I don't even have all expansions or stuff packs, but it's still a lot of fun.
> 
> I also loveee the gameplay of shops in the sims 2. It's just so much fun!!! the most annoying thing about owning businesses is that you cant sleep on public lots, but i installed  a mod that lets you do that ssOoo yye!!
> 
> imo the sims 3 is just Too Laggy... it is really laggy with all expansions, even if you have a good computer. that's why i mostly play the sims 2.



I love the process of creating Sims lol.
I swear I spend like days customizing a Sim to perfection. I probably spend more time making Sims than I do playing with them. o_o;
But anyway lol, if you play mostly 2, you should download (for free) the rest of the expansion and stuff packs you don't have yet.
Origin was offering it all free-to-download a couple years ago and some sites still have the files up for you to download for free.
Just letting you know. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> i tried downloading custom content for the first time in the sims 2 and i was able to install a mod but then when i tried to add custom content i totally failed .... smh...,,  i'll have to try to fix it but i am rly bad with computers )X
> 
> it's good that they made custom content so much easier in the sims 3 and 4.




Ugh yes.
I've had so many complications with getting custom content to show up in my Sims 2 game. x_x;
The game just seems less organized overall compared to The Sims 3.
For example, when you download makeup and skin/body mods (freckles, piercings), they don't always show up in the same place when you're creating your Sim. Like some of my skin/body mods will be in the makeup section and the rest is in the accessories section?! I never had that happen in my Sims 3 game; the way the game works prevents it from happening I think.
It lacks a lot of the convenient features that were introduced in 3, too (ex: saving your created Sims). Playing 2 made me realize how essential those features were, to the point I was like, "How could they not think to include it in this one?! It's an older game, but still!" :')


----------



## visibleghost

maelawni: aa yes!! i finally figured out what was wrong (turns out that i had made a copy of the file instead of a shortcut lmao....) but some of the stuff isnt working, probably because i missed something essential while downloading it... oh well,,.... 

anywaYS it's great that they've made custom content more accesible and easy to use in the later games. back when I played the sims 3 a lot I had a tON of custom content and the only problems i had with it was with some clothing that everyone could wear (and when they wore it the got the torso of a female adult, which was Rly weird... I had trouble removing it from my game as well haha) but that's about it!!
the later games are definitely much more improved in many areas, but the sims 2 is still neat in its own way :>


----------



## kelpy

yikes


----------



## Balverine

when Farkas was learning how to art, he drew a picture of his step-dad... and his step-dad loved it lol



Spoiler:


----------



## kelpy

Marco Bodt said:


> when Farkas was learning how to art, he drew a picture of his step-dad... and his step-dad loved it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



He's so happy. I love these pictures.


----------



## visibleghost

Pasta said:


> THEORYY tiiiemm
> 
> I remember I was so. so. so. excited for the sims 4. I was LITERALLY counting the days before September fourth. I finally got the box in the mail, popped it in my pc and played it for 4 hours straight. Then I stopped. Completely, for like a whole year. I was so disappointed. There was all this excitement built up then BAM!
> no pools, toddlers, dishwashers, repairmen, etc. Seriously? Toddlers have been in every BG before it. (not counting the sims 1) Pools too. Dishwashers & repairmen as well. Also, land editing tools. Can't even make a pond or a hill anymore. What? EA?
> 
> I think that they were gonna make an online game. When Simcity 8 (is it 8? idk.) was a mess, they stopped the online development of TS4. Toddlers, land tools and pools aren't the type of thing you'd see in an online sims game, right? They were never gonna be a part of TS4. Til they stopped with the online thing, decided it would be a regular sims game, and realized that they've already run out of time to finish it fully. Pools were released. AFTER the BG. So were dishwashers and repairmen. No land tools yet, but maybe. Toddlers?
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> I have so little hope for toddlers. But if I just force myself to believe they're not coming, if they do, I'll be happy. If I were to hype myself up and make myself think that they're definitely coming, if they don't, I'll be really really angry and upset. So I chose the first option and I'm still waiting. But I don't even care. If I want toddlers, land tools, etc., I'll play TS3. If I want better graphics, multitasking, etc., I'll play TS4.
> 
> JEEZ this was long. I just had to vent a bit. lol thanks.



im pretty sure that it was announced that ts4 was supposed to be online for quite a while into development, but i'm not really sure. it's nice to see that they're adding more stuff with updates, i hope we will have toddlers soon enough!


----------



## frio hur

ts4 was supposed to be online

but then sim city happened...


----------



## visibleghost

frio hur said:


> ts4 was supposed to be online
> 
> but then sim city happened...



and Failed.......,


----------



## frio hur

i'm glad i missed the train wreck on launch, but i heard it's much better now.

anyway got ts1 and 2 to work, but 3 is being a pain.  i can't install my store stuff :/


----------



## kelpy

frio hur said:


> i'm glad i missed the train wreck on launch, but i heard it's much better now.
> 
> anyway got ts1 and 2 to work, but 3 is being a pain.  i can't install my store stuff :/



well if the legit site isn't working you could always just find the store sets you legit own for free. They usually come in .package forms if you find them free online, so you don't have to use the crap launcher


----------



## frio hur

meh, it's a problem a few people have, keeps saying i need to update and i have.  seems the only fix is a full re-install :/

i hate that launcher with a burning passion, always have.  think you can still find my complaints about in on the sims forums.


----------



## kelpy

frio hur said:


> meh, it's a problem a few people have, keeps saying i to update and i have.  seems the only fix is a full re-install :/
> 
> i hate that launcher with a burning passion, always have.  think you can still find my complaints about in on the sims forums.



Really though, the launcher is a big clunky mess..
They can add in turning off certain dlc but they can't bother to fix the launcher?..
SUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuure.


----------



## frio hur

ikr?  pretty much why i have no love for ea, cause they can't/won't fix anything.

i probably will re-install, just not right now since it'd take forever.


----------



## tobi!

Love Sims 4. The "current mood" thing is awesome. 

I've played all the Sims except for the second one.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Just a random picture I took in game of Silver's bf Maxwell. Is it weird that I think he's hot? Lol​


----------



## visibleghost

aww no it's not weird, he's cute !!


----------



## Balverine

Farkas and Jeffery Dean got arrested by a fairy lol



Spoiler:


----------



## ashnoona

I haven't played Sims 4 in awhile but I love love love the latest EXP Get Together...Seeing screenshots makes me wanna start playing again ;-;


----------



## visibleghost

ashnoona said:


> I haven't played Sims 4 in awhile but I love love love the latest EXP Get Together...Seeing screenshots makes me wanna start playing again ;-;



i don't have that game myself, but i have watched people play it on youtube and it looks awesome!! i definitely think you should get into it, it seems like there could be a lot of fun gameplay in it :>


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Marco Bodt said:


> when Farkas was learning how to art, he drew a picture of his step-dad... and his step-dad loved it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



d'awwww so adorable! <3


----------



## visibleghost

aaAAAaa i downloaded a thing that changes the look of the sims 2 servos and im. so relieved. the original just looks awful and makes me want to die, but this custom content makes them at least not look like they're about to kill someone ;; 
also it makes werewolf, witch, vampire etc servos look different so that's great !! it's this one, in case anyone else wants to download it lmao, although i doubt many of you here still play ts2 ;;


----------



## Beardo

Anyone know how to redownload sims 4 expansion packs? I had to wipe my computer a while ago, and since I started playing the sims again, I want them back.


----------



## Nightmares

Beardo said:


> Anyone know how to redownload sims 4 expansion packs? I had to wipe my computer a while ago, and since I started playing the sims again, I want them back.



Can't you just put the disk in?


----------



## MintySky

Beardo said:


> Anyone know how to redownload sims 4 expansion packs? I had to wipe my computer a while ago, and since I started playing the sims again, I want them back.



Well did you buy them as a hard copy or digital? Cause I think I know how to re download it.


----------



## Beardo

I figured it out


----------



## Joy

lencurryboy said:


> aaAAAaa i downloaded a thing that changes the look of the sims 2 servos and im. so relieved. the original just looks awful and makes me want to die, but this custom content makes them at least not look like they're about to kill someone ;;
> also it makes werewolf, witch, vampire etc servos look different so that's great !! it's this one, in case anyone else wants to download it lmao, although i doubt many of you here still play ts2 ;;



Mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## kelpy

Nightmares said:


> Can't you just put the disk in?



Beardo probably bought it online. besides, game packs and stuff packs are online only :\


----------



## visibleghost

Joy said:


> Mind sharing where you got it from?



there already is a link in there if u click the "it's this one" part ;;


----------



## ashnoona

lencurryboy said:


> i don't have that game myself, but i have watched people play it on youtube and it looks awesome!! i definitely think you should get into it, it seems like there could be a lot of fun gameplay in it :>



Oh i have it! cx I just don't play as often as I used too D: It is amazing omg, the new DJ career and skill, and the awkward dance moves make me laugh so much xD


----------



## helloxcutiee

ashnoona said:


> Oh i have it! cx I just don't play as often as I used too D: It is amazing omg, the new DJ career and skill, and the awkward dance moves make me laugh so much xD



The get together expansion pack is awesome! I wonder what the next expansion will be.


----------



## Joy

lencurryboy said:


> there already is a link in there if u click the "it's this one" part ;;



Oh duh! I must have missed that! Thanks 


Get Together is awesome! I especially love the club feature! It's awesome having a group of minions clean your house and take care of the garden whenever you want ... ahh I meant friends.. yeah friends!


----------



## ashnoona

Helloxcutiee said:


> The get together expansion pack is awesome! I wonder what the next expansion will be.



Isn't it?!
Omg me toooo! I'm dying to know xD 
I really just want them to make Pets and I'll be the happiest Simmer ever lol
That and a Teaching career so I can finally make a self-sim


----------



## Balverine

I'm getting a new laptop soon, so hopefully I'll be able to play sims 3 on it instead of using an old one that can't be unplugged, cause mine has the world's worst video card : P


----------



## Bubblebeam

I play Sims 2 because the later games don't have the same appeal for me as 1 and 2. Not to mention, my laptop is too old.

I create little bits and bobs for the game at MTS and Wordpress. Feel free to friend me if you play too.


----------



## visibleghost

lmao so for some reason my sims 2 game is messed up since yesterday (in many different ways) and the thing is that i haven't downloaded anything or changed anything that should have messed anything up the last few days?? so i dont really get why ugh..,,,.... so atm im not really able to play which is kind of annoying ):<


----------



## kelpy

Bubblebeam said:


> I play Sims 2 because the later games don't have the same appeal for me as 1 and 2. Not to mention, my laptop is too old.
> 
> I create little bits and bobs for the game at MTS and Wordpress. Feel free to friend me if you play too.



oohh! I especially like those townhouses! :]
I don't play sims 2 much anymore.. Even though I spent HOURS getting a lighting mod to work 
:^)


----------



## Bubblebeam

lencurryboy said:


> lmao so for some reason my sims 2 game is messed up since yesterday (in many different ways) and the thing is that i haven't downloaded anything or changed anything that should have messed anything up the last few days?? so i dont really get why ugh..,,,.... so atm im not really able to play which is kind of annoying ):<



Have you tried different compatibility modes? What exactly is wrong?


----------



## ashnoona

Sims 2 was the first Sims game I ever played cx 
I didnt really like the look of the original or Sims 3, Sims 3 sims freak me out! D;
And Sims 4..woah I was in love at first sight lol


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Marco Bodt said:


> I'm getting a new laptop soon, so hopefully I'll be able to play sims 3 on it instead of using an old one that can't be unplugged, cause mine has the world's worst video card : P



haha i had the video card problem with another game :I then my mom had to buy a new router cause that one blew up (i think) then i could play the game!


----------



## visibleghost

im having so many troubles w the sims 2 atm omg..,, i might be able to save my save file tho but it's Rly annoying becuase basically CAS is messed up (the sims are spinning around????? liike????? super fast??? in the corner of the room??) and it's not able to save...,, and i think all my sims from the world disappeared and i couldnt enter any house holds , but i have a backup so maybe that one is fine lmao.., anywaYS i hope i can solve this issue soon ,, it's an old game but i like it ;;


----------



## helloxcutiee

I just deleted all the cc I had to download some new things. Now I have 185 downloads. Lol


----------



## visibleghost

aaa my sister who knows magic fixed my sims 2 game and installed the ultimate collection and everything is working and it is sOo nice i love this game....


----------



## MintySky

This just reminds me that I haven't played my sims in a while...


----------



## visibleghost

MintySky said:


> This just reminds me that I haven't played my sims in a while...



haha, the sims is that of game that you can go months without playing and then get really into for a week and then put it off for some months again :>


----------



## ashnoona

Downloading CC is addictive xD Its like going shopping, for eyes and hairstyles and clothes and all that jazz.
I had to clean up my CC folder because my game used to be so slow. I had 1400 files o_o
1400..I'm still in shock up to this day


----------



## Bubblebeam

lencurryboy said:


> aaa my sister who knows magic fixed my sims 2 game and installed the ultimate collection and everything is working and it is sOo nice i love this game....



Glad you got your game working again. Haven't played recently but Sims 2 is certainly still very addictive.


----------



## Jay363

This makes me want to play again aaaaaah D:


----------



## visibleghost

i started doing this challenge today (link) and i didnt get very far but basically i built a school (didnt finish furnituring all 8 bedrooms (two teens in each room) though )x) and created 16 sims through the tombstone of life and death. downloaded a mod that lets teens use the facial surgery career reward thing lmao so i started fixing some of the sims' faces since the randomly generated sims are The Ugliest.
anyways it seems like a lot of fun but i might have made a mistake when i started out w 16 students because it is a pain to have 18 sims in your household smh...

anyways have any of you all done any challenges in any sims games? 

i have started the 100 babies challenge in both the sims 2 and the sims 3, but my sims 3 is too laggy to play so i'm still only at like child 25 there... but it was a lot of fun!! my fav thing is when the old kids start dying and i get to fill up my own graveyard!! it sounds weird but honestly it is a great feeling, it's like "YE I RAISED THESE CHILDREN AND TOOK THEM THROUGH LIFE" i dunno......

and in the sims 2 i havent even started on the second mom yet... it's just so annoying to take care of all the babies )x


----------



## Venn

I need to start playing this again but I just can't get the urge to play again, so it is just sitting on my laptop not being played


----------



## Bunlily

I've been playing ts4 a lot lately. Anyone have a simblr (sims tumblr)?


----------



## kelpy

xoxo


----------



## helloxcutiee

I haven't played sims in a while. I haven't played my sims 3 game in months and haven't played sims 4 in weeks. We need some more game content already.


----------



## kelpy

Helloxcutiee said:


> I haven't played sims in a while. I haven't played my sims 3 game in months and haven't played sims 4 in weeks. We need some more game content already.



well you definitely won't be getting content for sims 3
ea's jumped on over to sims 4 :\
dont worry, there's a stuff pack every month so uhhhh


----------



## visibleghost

do any of you have any idea how i could try to make my sims 3 game less laggy )x it's almost unplayable atm. i have most expansion packs and i'd rather not uninstall them but honestly it's really annoying how laggy the game is.


----------



## Bunlily

Pasta said:


> ahh I used to have one! it was fun but SUPER stressful cos I was getting almost 100 followers and I didn't wanna let anyone down..
> I eventually deleted it but I guess it was for the best :b
> 
> wow that was random
> 
> anywaysss playing ts3
> I've got a teen sim who came from a super complicated family (I'll tell that story later)
> and she is all alone with a part time job at the science lab, my goal is for her to get super rich off gardening and stuff like that. it's really fun!



I have ts3 as well but too lazy to install it and download cc again. xD If i were ever able to get my other laptop working again, i would go back to it as it has all of my precious cc. ;v; I understand you about the simblr thing, i had 2k followers when i deleted it over such a petty reason that i now regret. >.< But that was like over ayear ago so i decided to remake. xD


----------



## kelpy

lencurryboy said:


> do any of you have any idea how i could try to make my sims 3 game less laggy )x it's almost unplayable atm. i have most expansion packs and i'd rather not uninstall them but honestly it's really annoying how laggy the game is.



Look up Nraas Overwatch. honestly that mod is a lifesaver


----------



## visibleghost

Pasta said:


> Look up Nraas Overwatch. honestly that mod is a lifesaver



aaa thank you, that mod sounds great !! ;w;


----------



## Fizzii

still doing the 100 baby challenge in sims 4 >.<


----------



## Kaelum

I keep reading the friggin' thread title as "CALLING ALL *SINNERS*." rip me.


I don't play it, but my sister does. She creates these massive family trees. It's ridiculous.
I kind of want to get into it, since Sims _does_ look fun, but... ah, effort.


----------



## Crash

i've been considering posting these for awhile (since i have nowhere else to lol) but i've been kinda nervous to, so here ~
if anyone remembers dina & nina caliente from sims 2, i recreated them in sims 3 !!


Spoiler: click me














i did don lothario too but i must've deleted him, so this is the only picture i have with him in it







i was really happy with how they came out, so yeah ;v;
​


----------



## kelpy

Crash said:


> i've been considering posting these for awhile (since i have nowhere else to lol) but i've been kinda nervous to, so here ~
> if anyone remembers dina & nina caliente from sims 2, i recreated them in sims 3 !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did don lothario too but i must've deleted him, so this is the only picture i have with him in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was really happy with how they came out, so yeah ;v;
> ​



that looks great crash!!
I think I made the Bunch family in the sims 4 a bit ago. It's pretty fun getting everything just right.


----------



## Balverine

I finally got sims 3 installed on my new laptop and it actually runs well wahoo
I think I just about have my games' serial codes memorized cause I've had to reinstall them so many times lol


----------



## SZA

I saw that The Sims Online was coming back a few days ago

I actually saw it through a YouTube video and here is the link they put in their description if anyone is interested..
http://forum.freeso.org/threads/how-to-join-a-server-and-install-freeso.676/#post-11629


----------



## kelpy

SZA said:


> I saw that The Sims Online was coming back a few days ago
> 
> I actually saw it through a YouTube video and here is the link they put in their description if anyone is interested..
> http://forum.freeso.org/threads/how-to-join-a-server-and-install-freeso.676/#post-11629



Looks fun.. but complicated.


----------



## SZA

Pasta said:


> Looks fun.. but complicated.



I'm too lazy to do all of the steps haha


----------



## Bubblebeam

lencurryboy said:


> i started doing this challenge today (link) and i didnt get very far but basically i built a school (didnt finish furnituring all 8 bedrooms (two teens in each room) though )x) and created 16 sims through the tombstone of life and death. downloaded a mod that lets teens use the facial surgery career reward thing lmao so i started fixing some of the sims' faces since the randomly generated sims are The Ugliest.
> anyways it seems like a lot of fun but i might have made a mistake when i started out w 16 students because it is a pain to have 18 sims in your household smh...
> 
> anyways have any of you all done any challenges in any sims games?
> 
> i have started the 100 babies challenge in both the sims 2 and the sims 3, but my sims 3 is too laggy to play so i'm still only at like child 25 there... but it was a lot of fun!! my fav thing is when the old kids start dying and i get to fill up my own graveyard!! it sounds weird but honestly it is a great feeling, it's like "YE I RAISED THESE CHILDREN AND TOOK THEM THROUGH LIFE" i dunno......
> 
> and in the sims 2 i havent even started on the second mom yet... it's just so annoying to take care of all the babies )x



Have you tried the baby monitoring objects at simlogical for TS2? Plus theres a mod somewhere that keeps the babies asleep all through the night, even if their energy bar is full. It's a lifesaver for the parents lol.


----------



## visibleghost

Bubblebeam said:


> Have you tried the baby monitoring objects at simlogical for TS2? Plus theres a mod somewhere that keeps the babies asleep all through the night, even if their energy bar is full. It's a lifesaver for the parents lol.



aaa no i haven't!! that seems like something i need to check out though, thanks :>


----------



## helloxcutiee

Crash said:


> i've been considering posting these for awhile (since i have nowhere else to lol) but i've been kinda nervous to, so here ~
> if anyone remembers dina & nina caliente from sims 2, i recreated them in sims 3 !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did don lothario too but i must've deleted him, so this is the only picture i have with him in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was really happy with how they came out, so yeah ;v;
> ​



This is so awesome, so nostalgic. ♥


----------



## LilyACNL

I bought sims 4 on origin, I got bored of it, but I guess it's because I loved it so much that I overplayed it xD


----------



## Jay363

LilyACNL said:


> I bought sims 4 on origin, I got bored of it, but I guess it's because I loved it so much that I overplayed it xD



I found TS4 to be probably one of the most boring. I've been a fan of the series since I was young, but TS4 just kinda ruined the fun for me. :/


----------



## Momzilla

I play legacy style games, myself. 
I decided to start a fresh legacy recently. The founder is an alien named QWERTY, and she has had two children with Bob Pancakes (Behind Eliza's back). Her daughter is named Glerba and her son is Zubo.

The names and such will be less alien as generations go by, but I thought it'd be a fun start to integrate aliens into society.

Also, I am doing the #BuildNewcrest challenge with it so the founder has to build a park and do the botanist aspiration, and have 8 perfect plants she grew to leave behind in the park when it is finished. I spawned in some alien plants she could have brought in with her from Sixam.


----------



## visibleghost

Momzilla said:


> I play legacy style games, myself.
> I decided to start a fresh legacy recently. The founder is an alien named QWERTY, and she has had two children with Bob Pancakes (Behind Eliza's back). Her daughter is named Glerba and her son is Zubo.
> 
> The names and such will be less alien as generations go by, but I thought it'd be a fun start to integrate aliens into society.
> 
> Also, I am doing the #BuildNewcrest challenge with it so the founder has to build a park and do the botanist aspiration, and have 8 perfect plants she grew to leave behind in the park when it is finished. I spawned in some alien plants she could have brought in with her from Sixam.



aaa legacies are a lot of fun!! good luck with yours :>

I like to play with supernaturals or aliens in my sims games, it just makes it a bit more interesting :>


----------



## Squidward

Jay363 said:


> I found TS4 to be probably one of the most boring. I've been a fan of the series since I was young, but TS4 just kinda ruined the fun for me. :/



I think it would be so much more interesting with seasons, pets and supernatural stuff. These add so much life into the game!


----------



## visibleghost

Squidward said:


> I think it would be so much more interesting with seasons, pets and supernatural stuff. These add so much life into the game!



aaah yeah!! it's always really annoying when you go from having a ton of expansions in previous games to do to base game only.... (well, there are like 2 expansions out or something but they haven't added all that many rly exciting things imo)

like in my opinion we really need some of the expansions before it gets rly fun to play ):<


----------



## Squidward

lencurryboy said:


> aaah yeah!! it's always really annoying when you go from having a ton of expansions in previous games to do to base game only.... (well, there are like 2 expansions out or something but they haven't added all that many rly exciting things imo)
> 
> like in my opinion we really need some of the expansions before it gets rly fun to play ):<



There are so many stuff packs and no expansions though ;O


----------



## Joy

*sigh* Sims 2 stopped working out of no where D; I'm redownloading it. Hopefully that fixes whatever the issue is.


----------



## helloxcutiee

For anyone playing the sims 4 are any of you guys doing the Easter challenge thing? I think I'll start it later today.


----------



## Joy

Ugh still doesn't work. I've done everything :/ looks like no more Sims 2 for me


----------



## Squidward

Joy said:


> Ugh still doesn't work. I've done everything :/ looks like no more Sims 2 for me



What's wrong? If nothing works I guess you can always backup the save files and reinstall the game.


----------



## MintySky

Helloxcutiee said:


> For anyone playing the sims 4 are any of you guys doing the Easter challenge thing? I think I'll start it later today.



I am and so far I have unlocked everything except the golden pot.


----------



## visibleghost

Joy said:


> Ugh still doesn't work. I've done everything :/ looks like no more Sims 2 for me



what exactly is it that doesnt work?? ): that sucks i hope you can find a solution


----------



## Joy

Squidward said:


> What's wrong? If nothing works I guess you can always backup the save files and reinstall the game.



I did that yesterday but got the same result. I tried taking all my custom content out too. Still nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> what exactly is it that doesnt work?? ): that sucks i hope you can find a solution



I have no idea honestly. I haven't had a problem with the game and all of a sudden it just won't load anymore.


----------



## LethalLulu

I've never played the sims, but I've always wanted to try it.  I just don't think it's my type of game, so it could end up being a waste of money.


----------



## visibleghost

LethalLulu said:


> I've never played the sims, but I've always wanted to try it.  I just don't think it's my type of game, so it could end up being a waste of money.



i mean, if you're interested you can get the sims 2 ultimate edition (all stuff packs and expansions) for free from EA because they stopped supporting the game a while ago.... idk the sims 2 is obviously different from the sims 3 or the sims 4 but it's stilla good game and it is definitely a sims experience :>


----------



## Squidward

lencurryboy said:


> i mean, if you're interested you can get the sims 2 ultimate edition (all stuff packs and expansions) for free from EA because they stopped supporting the game a while ago.... idk the sims 2 is obviously different from the sims 3 or the sims 4 but it's stilla good game and it is definitely a sims experience :>



Where can I get this?


----------



## kelpy

Squidward said:


> Where can I get this?



Call EA customer support and say that you're wondering where you can buy it, or you lost the code to an expansion pack. If you get a good CS guy/gal, they might give you the ultimate collection for free. No promises though.


----------



## visibleghost

Pasta said:


> Call EA customer support and say that you're wondering where you can buy it, or you lost the code to an expansion pack. If you get a good CS guy/gal, they might give you the ultimate collection for free. No promises though.


^yup do that, i contacted support and got a download :>


----------



## Squidward

Pasta said:


> Call EA customer support and say that you're wondering where you can buy it, or you lost the code to an expansion pack. If you get a good CS guy/gal, they might give you the ultimate collection for free. No promises though.





lencurryboy said:


> ^yup do that, i contacted support and got a download :>



I googled a bit and I've seen posts of EA support saying the offer has ended. I'm still going to send them a ticket but I'm just wondering when you guys did this?


----------



## visibleghost

Squidward said:


> I googled a bit and I've seen posts of EA support saying the offer has ended. I'm still going to send them a ticket but I'm just wondering when you guys did this?



i did it around a month ago.


----------



## Squidward

lencurryboy said:


> i did it around a month ago.



I'm trying to connect to the live chat now lol!


----------



## visibleghost

Squidward said:


> I'm trying to connect to the live chat now lol!



good luck!! :>


----------



## Squidward

lencurryboy said:


> good luck!! :>



Ty I'm connected omigosh my hands are shaking

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah he said I need a physical copy of the game along with the product code, but at least I gave it a shot!


----------



## visibleghost

Squidward said:


> Ty I'm connected omigosh my hands are shaking
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah he said I need a physical copy of the game along with the product code, but at least I gave it a shot!


hm thats weird i had to prove i owned the sims 2 by sending a picture of my game but i didnt actually need the game itself ?? cant you just find an image on googld and send him >_>


----------



## Squidward

lencurryboy said:


> hm thats weird i had to prove i owned the sims 2 by sending a picture of my game but i didnt actually need the game itself ?? cant you just find an image on googld and send him >_>



He said he needs the original code as well, my guess is that too many people used this excuse already lol. :c


----------



## visibleghost

Squidward said:


> He said he needs the original code as well, my guess is that too many people used this excuse already lol. :c



hmm i didnt need that but oh well, that sucks ): at least u tried..


----------



## Squidward

Guys can someone help first of all my sims won't stop using the toilet like the second I leave them alone they go and use it even if they don't have to. Second of all Bob and Eliza Pancakes won't stop coming to my house like they're in front of it ringing 24/7 and as soon as I tell them to gtfo they come back I'm crying help


----------



## KCourtnee

I grew up playing the sims. I remember my mom bought a computer back in 2001 and it came with a few games, one of them The Sims 1. I played the complete crap out of that game. Ended up getting all the expansion packs and then 2 came out and, of course, I had to get that. I didn't get all the expansions but I got some and I loved it! Then 3 came out and I absolutely loved that one!! 

I did get 4 when it came out but I didn't love it. I haven't played it in a year and a half or so. I just didn't like how there was no open world, no toddlers, and a very small town. I did however love the little things they added to the sims such as the create mode of course. Best create mode of all of them. I loved how they can be doing one thing, and still talk to each other, unlike the old ones where they would have to stop what they were doing. i love their added emotions, also. 

Unfortunately I never got any of the 4's expansion packs so I don't know how much gameplay might have changed.


----------



## visibleghost

Squidward said:


> Guys can someone help first of all my sims won't stop using the toilet like the second I leave them alone they go and use it even if they don't have to. Second of all Bob and Eliza Pancakes won't stop coming to my house like they're in front of it ringing 24/7 and as soon as I tell them to gtfo they come back I'm crying help



you could turn off free will in the settings to stop them from doing random stuff. u could kill those sims lmaooo idk


----------



## NewLeafTori

YAY MY PEOPLE XD

I play sims 2 and 4. I have all of sims 2 and most of 4, I play almost everyday becuase it helps me with my anxiety. I have a legacy in the sims 2 called the Royale family so far I am on the third generation  Will post photos soon!


----------



## Keitara

i've been playing sims 3 since it's release, and i intend keeping to play it ^v^ 
i just thought i would share some of my screenshots which i like or are funny

someone's in loveee






uhhh totes not creepy..





IDK HOW THIS HAPPENED OK









young newlyweds in their bedroom yay





so i was having this family which i intended to play as normal as possible, and this happens in my garden in the meanwhile.





my fairy sim and her house! I worked so hard on this house omg









fairy + explorer





idk i like tis


----------



## himeki

not gonna lie at first i read the thread title as CALLING ALL SINNERS!


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> not gonna lie at first i read the thread title as CALLING ALL SINNERS!



i did as well lol
which is why i clicked at first


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> i did as well lol
> which is why i clicked at first



the fact that you were the last on to post made me really think it was sinners


----------



## helloxcutiee

Keitara said:


> i've been playing sims 3 since it's release, and i intend keeping to play it ^v^
> i just thought i would share some of my screenshots which i like or are funny
> 
> someone's in loveee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh totes not creepy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK HOW THIS HAPPENED OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> young newlyweds in their bedroom yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i was having this family which i intended to play as normal as possible, and this happens in my garden in the meanwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fairy sim and her house! I worked so hard on this house omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairy + explorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk i like tis



Your fairy sim is so pretty. ♥


----------



## Squidward

Keitara said:


> i've been playing sims 3 since it's release, and i intend keeping to play it ^v^
> i just thought i would share some of my screenshots which i like or are funny
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> someone's in loveee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh totes not creepy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK HOW THIS HAPPENED OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> young newlyweds in their bedroom yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i was having this family which i intended to play as normal as possible, and this happens in my garden in the meanwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fairy sim and her house! I worked so hard on this house omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairy + explorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk i like tis


These are so nice lol!


----------



## visibleghost

when i was a kid i used to adopt children and then kill them...... i love killing sims omg that sounds horrible buT IT IS A LOt of fun


----------



## Catparent

lencurryboy said:


> when i was a kid i used to adopt children and then kill them...... i love killing sims omg that sounds horrible buT IT IS A LOt of fun



The friend that got me into Sims loved to kill them as well. But she would do this thing where she would name all of her sims after her (her name was Jenna) and then stuff them all into one house and trap them all in tiny rooms or kill them in various ways except for ONE Jenna, who would live a completely normal life while all the others died.
It was a lil weird ngl.


----------



## Squidward

Ok but am I the only one that doesn't really enjoy killing their sims?


----------



## kelpy

Squidward said:


> Ok but am I the only one that doesn't really enjoy killing their sims?



same. Maybe some sweet revenge here and there but I guess my "play style" has matured to less of killing everyone and more of actually playing the game? LOL
sometimes I'll make a save just to mess around with all the Nraas settings and messing the game up to the max though.


----------



## visibleghost

Catparent said:


> The friend that got me into Sims loved to kill them as well. But she would do this thing where she would name all of her sims after her (her name was Jenna) and then stuff them all into one house and trap them all in tiny rooms or kill them in various ways except for ONE Jenna, who would live a completely normal life while all the others died.
> It was a lil weird ngl.



omg... that's a little creepy...

i used to adopt a ton of children and name them the same thing (in the sims 3 since you can't name adopted children in sims 2 and i didn't know about the cheat tombstone haha) but with a number after, to know how many i had killed.... but in ts3 the only ways to kill children really is to drown them or burn them which is rly annoying.

also i was really sad when i realized that horses are immune to fire. i tried to kill my horse by burning it but it literally stood in the burning room i had made for it to die in for days w/o dying. ryl disappointing



Squidward said:


> Ok but am I the only one that doesn't really enjoy killing their sims?



i mean... i don't kill ALL my sims but sometimes it's rly fun to kill them?? ;w;


----------



## helloxcutiee

I cannot get over how cute these two are! Ahhhh ♥​


----------



## fairyring

i love the sims so much <3 i play ts3 since i'm a huge legacy player and need my toddler stage! i play all the time and i have a simblr i update with my legacy story :3


----------



## helloxcutiee

sunshinetea said:


> i love the sims so much <3 i play ts3 since i'm a huge legacy player and need my toddler stage! i play all the time and i have a simblr i update with my legacy story :3



These pics are adorable. ♥


----------



## visibleghost

i hope they will add toddlers to ts4 soon. honestly it's just not really fun to have a family or legacy without toddlers smh...


----------



## kelpy

ccccc


----------



## Seroja

Hello fellow simmers! Anyone here still plays the Sims 1? I'm currently playing all 4 versions because I got it baaad. Please share your Sims 1 screenies too. I can't get enough of the pretty pixels ^^ Best sims graphics tbh


----------



## visibleghost

Seroja said:


> Hello fellow simmers! Anyone here still plays the Sims 1? I'm currently playing all 4 versions because I got it baaad. Please share your Sims 1 screenies too. I can't get enough of the pretty pixels ^^ Best sims graphics tbh



aaa no sadly ive never been able to get into sims 1 ): I have a ton of games (they are my brothers' old ones) but they're just... so much worse than the sims 2 imo... the sims 2 is still playable, but the sims 1 wasn't very good imo!!! guess that might be because i was used to sims 2 and then sims 1 where all the sims looked even wose than in sims 2 and you only had four angles you could look from and stuff..

but one cool thing about that game is that you could cut your grass???   i loved that lol i only played a few hours of it but i thought that was probably the coolest thing about that game..


----------



## Seroja

lencurryboy said:


> aaa no sadly ive never been able to get into sims 1 ): I have a ton of games (they are my brothers' old ones) but they're just... so much worse than the sims 2 imo... the sims 2 is still playable, but the sims 1 wasn't very good imo!!! guess that might be because i was used to sims 2 and then sims 1 where all the sims looked even wose than in sims 2 and you only had four angles you could look from and stuff..
> 
> but one cool thing about that game is that you could cut your grass???   i loved that lol i only played a few hours of it but i thought that was probably the coolest thing about that game..



Aww I started playing the game the year it came out. At the time, it was the best game! I couldn't stop playing it and then the expansions came out so I had to save lunch money to buy them (I was 11-12 then). I can imagine why you couldn't get into it though. TS2 was a huuuuge upgrade from TS1. 

But the grass cutting part, hmm... No you couldn't cut grass. Just like the later Sims games, you use the terrain tools to change the 'grass'. Maybe it was something else or?

- - - Post Merge - - -



sunshinetea said:


> i love the sims so much <3 i play ts3 since i'm a huge legacy player and need my toddler stage! i play all the time and i have a simblr i update with my legacy story :3



I love reading legacies (been trying to find new ones since the ones I followed were mostly discontinued)! Followed!


----------



## visibleghost

Seroja said:


> Aww I started playing the game the year it came out. At the time, it was the best game! I couldn't stop playing it and then the expansions came out so I had to save lunch money to buy them (I was 11-12 then). I can imagine why you couldn't get into it though. TS2 was a huuuuge upgrade from TS1.
> 
> But the grass cutting part, hmm... No you couldn't cut grass. Just like the later Sims games, you use the terrain tools to change the 'grass'. Maybe it was something else or?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love reading legacies (been trying to find new ones since the ones I followed were mostly discontinued)! Followed!



hmm maybe i remember wrong then.. from what i remember i set my sim on fire, was disappointed by the create a sim, tried to furnish a house and clicked on the ground and saw that you could mow your lawn :< 
maybe there was something else they could do with the grass haha, i don't remember it was like 8 years ago )x


----------



## Seroja

lencurryboy said:


> hmm maybe i remember wrong then.. from what i remember i set my sim on fire, was disappointed by the create a sim, tried to furnish a house and clicked on the ground and saw that you could mow your lawn :<
> maybe there was something else they could do with the grass haha, i don't remember it was like 8 years ago )x



Aha! Definitely the terrain tool then hahaha. Sims 1 is a super downgrade from Sims 2. I have to admit I struggled to adjust to the camera angles. Lol so limited!!


----------



## visibleghost

Seroja said:


> Aha! Definitely the terrain tool then hahaha. Sims 1 is a super downgrade from Sims 2. I have to admit I struggled to adjust to the camera angles. Lol so limited!!



haha yeah!! it was super hard  to play for me because i was so used to the 360 degree rotation .......
but the game still had a ton of cool stuff!! i don't remember them because i played so little, but from looking at the expansions i have in my room they added a loooot of stuff :>


----------



## Seroja

lencurryboy said:


> haha yeah!! it was super hard  to play for me because i was so used to the 360 degree rotation .......
> but the game still had a ton of cool stuff!! i don't remember them because i played so little, but from looking at the expansions i have in my room they added a loooot of stuff :>



Yea they did. They weren't stingy with new objects/gameplay back then. Now they're charging us for every single thing. The expansions barely have anything new. Just some recycled stuff over and over again. But I guess idc I'll still buy them anyway haha.


----------



## visibleghost

Seroja said:


> Yea they did. They weren't stingy with new objects/gameplay back then. Now they're charging us for every single thing. The expansions barely have anything new. Just some recycled stuff over and over again. But I guess idc I'll still buy them anyway haha.



hhheehh yeah feel like the sims 4 still hasn't enough stuff for it to be a really fun game?? what i'm really missing is pets and toddlers i guess.. ugh.. and with the get to work they should have added more careers like they did in the sims 3...


----------



## visibleghost

uGH i have broken CC that's making my game crash. does anyone have any advice for how to figure out what it is and where to find it? )x ik it is in miscellaneous decor stuff...... and i haven't got a lot of that stuff but i have hundreds of cc in my downloads so it will take aGEs to try to find exactly what it is...... wish me good luck..,


----------



## Seroja

lencurryboy said:


> uGH i have broken CC that's making my game crash. does anyone have any advice for how to figure out what it is and where to find it? )x ik it is in miscellaneous decor stuff...... and i haven't got a lot of that stuff but i have hundreds of cc in my downloads so it will take aGEs to try to find exactly what it is...... wish me good luck..,



Which game? Check out modthesims. They have a lot of cleanup programs that can detect faulty CCs. What I usually do is I take out every folder I have in my mods folder, then add in one folder at a time. Add one, start, if the game doesn't crash then that means the CCs in the folder are clean. Then continue doing so until your game crashes. I think that'll narrow down the problematic cc easier.

Then once you've identified the folder, take out everything again and add in one or five (up to you) CCs in and see which causes your game to crash. It's tedious and hard work but you've gotta do it. Or else, you can look up for cleanup programs.


----------



## helloxcutiee

~Bump~​


----------



## Flop

Thought this was calling for all _sinners_.

My bad, guess I'm not needed here.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I have given up with the Sims. I've not bought any sims 4 packs since get together. 
Which is a shame as i loved the sims 2 & 3. 
The only decient things that have come out of the sim 4 is get to work which remains the best expansion pack.


----------



## Seroja

MayorBlueRose said:


> I have given up with the Sims. I've not bought any sims 4 packs since get together.
> Which is a shame as i loved the sims 2 & 3.
> The only decient things that have come out of the sim 4 is get to work which remains the best expansion pack.



Aww man. Yeah I really enjoyed Get to Work too. I'm still deciding on when to get Get Together... maybe when it's on 50% discount or more. Why are you giving up though?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Marco Bodt said:


> Farkas and Jeffery Dean got arrested by a fairy lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



omg this is great XD


----------



## helloxcutiee

MayorBlueRose said:


> I have given up with the Sims. I've not bought any sims 4 packs since get together.
> Which is a shame as i loved the sims 2 & 3.
> The only decient things that have come out of the sim 4 is get to work which remains the best expansion pack.



I personally think the Get Together expansion is the best so far. It made the game much more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Fleshy

I feel like there's been no good expansion packs for the sims 4 yet, which sucks since 2 & 3 had such good ones. I also feel like I can't go back to playing TS3 because 4 looks so much better, I just wish there was more expansion packs (although I do love get to work)

I haven't played in ages too since it's exam period and when I start playing the sims I usually binge play for weeks on end


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

The first sims game I played was The Sims 3 for the Xbox 360. When I was younger, my older cousin played The Sims 2 on my dad's Playstation 2, the only thing I can remember from that memory was someone mourning the loss of their family member outside their house. And then a few years ago I got The Sims 3 and all its expansion packs (and introduced a friend to the game). I can't remember when I got The Sims 4 but it must've been close after its release or something- and I bought the Get to Work expansion pack a month or so ago (because I loved the fact that beanies got added!).
I also want to try the Legacy challenge on The Sims 4 but I don't know if I'll be able to stick to most of the rules...


----------



## Chelsaurus

Has anyone had any issues with the sims 3? I hadnt played it in a while and the other month I put it on- i downloaded a new sims 3 games (supernatural) and started playing it only it wont let me play for long and then it goes off?

Anyone have any problems like this? Should I uninstall and then install again?
Thanks


----------



## visibleghost

^ idk but the sims 3 has a lotttt of problems. i suggest u google ur issue because im sure a lot of ppl have had the same thing happen to them

my sims 3 game used to crash quite often, i think i pretty much solved it by deleting a lot of custom content...


----------



## visibleghost

pls fix the double post bug


----------



## Seroja

Chelsaurus said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the sims 3? I hadnt played it in a while and the other month I put it on- i downloaded a new sims 3 games (supernatural) and started playing it only it wont let me play for long and then it goes off?
> 
> Anyone have any problems like this? Should I uninstall and then install again?
> Thanks



Hmm do you have any custom content installed in your game? Things to check are the patches. I think you have to patch your game expansion by expansion. Google some guides / troubleshoots for TS3 crashes.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I've been trying to get back into the sims 3 and I just can't do it.


----------



## helloxcutiee

The Sims 4 newest game pack was released yesterday! Finally some new game content.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Seroja said:


> Aww man. Yeah I really enjoyed Get to Work too. I'm still deciding on when to get Get Together... maybe when it's on 50% discount or more. Why are you giving up though?



When ever i play, i create my characters, maybe build their house and i get bored with in the first 5 minutes of actual game play. (although maybe thats me just spending ages creating everything before. XD)

What do you guys think of the new expansion pack thats come out? The Sims 4: Dine Out
Any of you going to get it?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv1OFbwgh98


----------



## helloxcutiee

This thread keeps glitching out!


----------



## Bjork

This game is so on & off for me. I'm playing two files right now: one with cheats (motherlode, mainly) and one without. I should play without cheats more often since I'm so used to using motherlode. It adds some challenge and more incentive to play.


----------



## HungryForCereal

lol i just bought the sims 3 and the tutorial was so long and theres so many things to remember i literally have no idea what the hell im doing..


----------



## visibleghost

snoozit said:


> lol i just bought the sims 3 and the tutorial was so long and theres so many things to remember i literally have no idea what the hell im doing..



haha good luck )x

i remember when i first got the game, it was really hard to get used to playing. hopefully you'll get used to it soon!! you can just ask here if you're wondering something, i'm pretty sure a lot of people in this thread know a lot about ts3


----------



## Joy

I'm excited for the new game pack  it'll be nice to have some more content for my sims.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I play sims 3 pets...
My main char's name is Bob, he is... well, the body of a man, the head of a horse. At first it was just a spoof char, but eventually i loved to play as him. Now he has a beautiful Horse headed wife named Charline.
My char also is a pro fiddler since death is at a constant whenever i let him do his own thing :3


----------



## Fleshy

Still waiting for pets/vampires or something but the new update is goood

I also have an urge to play sims 2 again, remember plant sims? I want a sims 2 plant sim again


----------



## helloxcutiee

FleshyBro said:


> Still waiting for pets/vampires or something but the new update is goood
> 
> I also have an urge to play sims 2 again, remember plant sims? I want a sims 2 plant sim again



Pets, supernatural, and seasons!

I actually never played around with plant sims before. They look cool though.


----------



## Fleshy

Helloxcutiee said:


> Pets, supernatural, and seasons!
> 
> I actually never played around with plant sims before. They look cool though.



I second that, I appreciate the expansion packs so far but they seem to be releasing way to many uninteresting stuff packs and not enough interesting expansions!

Plant sims were probably my favorite feature of ts2,


----------



## visibleghost

FleshyBro said:


> Still waiting for pets/vampires or something but the new update is goood
> 
> I also have an urge to play sims 2 again, remember plant sims? I want a sims 2 plant sim again



omg i love plant sims!! but i always end up making too many babies and not being able to take care of them all without cheating ...... rip


----------



## Fleshy

visibleghost said:


> omg i love plant sims!! but i always end up making too many babies and not being able to take care of them all without cheating ...... rip



omg same!! I only really liked them for making lots & lots of babies and I didn't even know abt cheating back when I played ts2, fab


----------



## helloxcutiee

So for the past two days I was working on getting rid of a lot of cc from my sims 3 game since I had so much it was making the game lag. I also wanted to move my family to another town so I installed the nraas - porter mod into my game so I can keep the family tree intact. So I was giving my sims makeovers and things like that but then my computer just shut down on me and when I went back into the game my save file was still there but the family was invisible and I couldn't play them. It said something that the save file couldn't be played because there was expansion pack data no longer available or something which is weird because I have all the expansion packs installed into the game. I also saved the game last night but when I went into the game to play it said I last saved 2 months ago back in the town I played in. I'm thinking if I reinstall the town the save file will show up again? Idk, all I have to say is whatever I'm so done with the sims 3. R.I.P me and my sims family. At least I still have 200+ pictures of them saved. Gone but never forgotten. I'll try to recreate them in the sims 4.


----------



## vexnir

Haha sometimes I don't admit it but I love the Sims.  I always make OCs of my friends and mine and then watch them do wacky crap. I love it, it's so fun.

And also, makes me question life sometimes.








Helloxcutiee said:


> So for the past two days I was working on getting rid of a lot of cc from my sims 3 game since I had so much it was making the game lag.


I feel you on this  my 3 was so laggy it would take about 15 minutes to load my neighborhood. When I switched over to 4, I was like "whoa, blazing speeds!"


----------



## visibleghost

lmao but with the sims 4, why are there so many loading screens? kind of feels like going back to sims 2. i get that having the whole world loaded is ine of the things that makes the sims 3 so laggy, but in the sims 4 you should at least be able to have more than one lot loaded at the same time. especially considering that all items on other lots in the sub area of the neighbourhood seem to be loaded already..???? having to go through so many loading screens is just annoying hhhghhh
and i miss being able to have your sims be at different lots at the same time while still being able to control them.

honestly sims 4 is like ??? 2 years old or something ??? and it still needs a lot of work. like, it doesn't even have toddlers yet. wtf is up w that?? obviously they will add them later but tbh they should have been in the game since release date.


----------



## Fleshy

^ yeah they seem to be doing very little in the way improving of the sims 4 the recent update was cool but toddlers and less loading screens would be good, although the graphics and things are better than previous games it feels like a bit of a step back, and all of these pointless stuff packs too like seriously, just bring out pets and supernatural or something please

i've been playing it a lot for the last few days and really all I like about it is making the sims, I'll spend hours making the sims and barely even play it because it's pretty boring


----------



## helloxcutiee

^ I feel completely the same. It does feel like they are taking a step back with the sims 4 but I definitely see a lot of potential. I also really hope they give us a color wheel too.


----------



## Fleshy

Helloxcutiee said:


> ^ I feel completely the same. It does feel like they are taking a step back with the sims 4 but I definitely see a lot of potential. I also really hope they give us a color wheel too.



Oh yeah, we need a colour wheel for sure, it sucks having very, very limited colour choices.


----------



## Zanessa

Is Sims 4 worth it at like $29 bucks??


----------



## helloxcutiee

Zanessa said:


> Is Sims 4 worth it at like $29 bucks??



Definitely! I bought it when It came out at $70 bucks so $29 bucks is a steal.


----------



## Licorice

I mostly play the Sims 2 still. The Sims 3 is pretty neat even though it's not my favorite. I own Sims 4 but rarely play it. I've been playing Sims 2 since 2008 and I go through periods where I binge on it. I'd love to own the Sims 1, it's so cheesy and weird. Love it.


----------



## Fleshy

Zanessa said:


> Is Sims 4 worth it at like $29 bucks??



yeah, I got it for over double that. It isn't the best but i like it and it' definitely worth that


----------



## helloxcutiee

Licorice said:


> I mostly play the Sims 2 still. The Sims 3 is pretty neat even though it's not my favorite. I own Sims 4 but rarely play it. I've been playing Sims 2 since 2008 and I go through periods where I binge on it. I'd love to own the Sims 1, it's so cheesy and weird. Love it.



Awww, I miss the sims 1.


----------



## visibleghost

the sims 3 is at a big discount (75%) at steam atm if anyone is interested !! 

also expansions for ts3 are on sale too, but you need to already have the sims 3 on steam for it to work :0


----------



## Joy

I've been binge playing the Sims 3 lately and goodness this game is so much fun!


----------



## Fleshy

Monsters under your bed? So kids can get literal monsters under their beds now? and even befriend them?

​


----------



## visibleghost

^aaaa yeS i saw that!!! that's cool, neat that they included it in a free game update.

i've seen the new kids stuff pack and i'm dying there are so many adorable things......,, i wish i had all sims 4 games but they're so expensive lmaoo


----------



## Fleshy

ooh I didn't know there was a new stuff pack, I just looked and it looks p cool. I haven't been interested in any stuff packs for sims 4 they all look kind of boring (I only have the halloween one) i prefer expansion packs and game packs (I had all expansion/stuff for ts2 and 3 but not 4). but I might get this one. I hardly ever really have kids but it might be cool, there is so many nice things with it


----------



## CatlandCat

The monsters under the bed thing is sorta a weird addition to the game. 
I don't really ever keep my sims as kids so I'll probably not see it but it's still strange that if you click on a single bed there's an option to spray the stuff to keep the monsters away. 

I sort of want to make a new game with a kid in it so that I can try and befriend a monster but to be honest I'll get bored of the kid quickly and age them up no doubt.


----------



## visibleghost

yeah, there still aren't a lot of stuff you can do with kids tbh. they should work more on the kdis and definitely give us toddlers soon...,, please... it's not The Real Sims unless we have nice kids stuff and toddlers..,


----------



## piske

got supernatural dlc. made a dark fairy and fiery ghost couple with a gray doberman pinscher. love it!


----------



## twins

here is a sim i made a very long time ago .... I really miss making sims just for the fun of it


----------



## Fleshy

^ she looks nice!

I wish there was a pose thing for ts4 like there is for ts3 because a big part of playing the sims for me was taking my sims to really pretty locations and posing them for pictures, but there's no pose thing for sims 4 right?


----------



## Chandelier

I haven't played the Sims 4 in a while, but your sims make me wanna relaunch it!


----------



## Joy

CatlandCat said:


> The monsters under the bed thing is sorta a weird addition to the game.
> I don't really ever keep my sims as kids so I'll probably not see it but it's still strange that if you click on a single bed there's an option to spray the stuff to keep the monsters away.
> 
> I sort of want to make a new game with a kid in it so that I can try and befriend a monster but to be honest I'll get bored of the kid quickly and age them up no doubt.



Random thought but I thought we had monsters under the bed in The Sims 3?


----------



## N a t

I picked up the sims 3 recently, and spent $40 on DLC >> Worth it though, but now Pok?mon Go is gonna distract me from the Sims hehe


----------



## Fleshy

Spoiler: gay alien wedding










just some screenshots from my recent game,



the photos turned out super tiny as they were originally too big to upload so i resized them and now they're too small


----------



## N a t

FleshyBro said:


> Spoiler: gay alien wedding
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177023
> 
> View attachment 177024
> 
> View attachment 177025
> 
> View attachment 177026
> just some screenshots from my recent game,
> 
> 
> 
> the photos turned out super tiny as they were originally too big to upload so i resized them and now they're too small



"gay CUTE Alien wedding"


----------



## visibleghost

Joy said:


> Random thought but I thought we had monsters under the bed in The Sims 3?



yeah we had, but i think they're a bigger thing now? like then you'd only get a mood thing and you could interact with the bed to look for monsters. pretttyyy sure you can befriend the monster in the sims 4? lol idk


----------



## MayorBlueRose

New Stuff pack coming out! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5vvwg48iNE

Backyard Stuff!


----------



## visibleghost

^ yeah i saw that!!! seems to be a lot of nice stuff in it, lol, too bad they're all expensive and i'm not That into ts4... oh well it'll be nice to see youtubers use the stuff from it lmao


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Got The Sims 3 through the Steam sale a few weeks back and I am enjoying it. I am very disappointed at how much they downgraded the expressiveness of Sims compared to Sims 2. If I can figure something out, I want to try running Sims 2 again. This will be QUITE the process as I used it on Windows XP before so hopefully it will work out great on Windows 10...


----------



## visibleghost

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Got The Sims 3 through the Steam sale a few weeks back and I am enjoying it. I am very disappointed at how much they downgraded the expressiveness of Sims compared to Sims 2. If I can figure something out, I want to try running Sims 2 again. This will be QUITE the process as I used it on Windows XP before so hopefully it will work out great on Windows 10...



i'm using windows 10 and sims 2 works great for me :0


----------



## HungryForCereal

trying to get a boyfriend...


----------



## Sanaki

oh my god there's a thread lol, I recently was expanding my sims 4, but from a few years ago I have about 303 hours on sims 3 with pets expansion.

sims 4 is amazing imo it's just the base game that's lacking. but I have a lot of expansions. get to work, get together, spa day, outdoor stuff, and like one more $20 one. I forgot lol but it is an addiction however it's a game I'll play nonstop then put down for months


----------



## visibleghost

Elin said:


> oh my god there's a thread lol, I recently was expanding my sims 4, but from a few years ago I have about 303 hours on sims 3 with pets expansion.
> 
> sims 4 is amazing imo it's just the base game that's lacking. but I have a lot of expansions. get to work, get together, spa day, outdoor stuff, and like one more $20 one. I forgot lol but it is an addiction however it's a game I'll play nonstop then put down for months



haha in my opinion that's how all the sims games are!! totally addicting and you play it pretty much non stop for a while, then you don't open the game for months ,w,

and i only own the base game for sims 4 but i really think that the game packs, stuff packs and expansion packs seem to bring a lot more to the game. (from what i've seen by watching youtubers play them)

i would really want to have get to work, the kids stuff pack and the movie hangout stuff... and also the get together pack because of the pool colours orz
but it's a bt expensive and i barely play the sims 4 now so idk if it's worth it )x


----------



## Sanaki

visibleghost said:


> haha in my opinion that's how all the sims games are!! totally addicting and you play it pretty much non stop for a while, then you don't open the game for months ,w,
> 
> and i only own the base game for sims 4 but i really think that the game packs, stuff packs and expansion packs seem to bring a lot more to the game. (from what i've seen by watching youtubers play them)
> 
> i would really want to have get to work, the kids stuff pack and the movie hangout stuff... and also the get together pack because of the pool colours orz
> but it's a bt expensive and i barely play the sims 4 now so idk if it's worth it )x



yeah the base game is terribly boring ... it sucks how expensive it is, but yeah I barely play and question if my expansions were worth it, but when I do play it it's fun. just sucks you have to spend a ton to have more fun :/


----------



## visibleghost

Elin said:


> yeah the base game is terribly boring ... it sucks how expensive it is, but yeah I barely play and question if my expansions were worth it, but when I do play it it's fun. just sucks you have to spend a ton to have more fun :/



i agree!! but ahhh the things and added gameplay seems rly nice aaaaa ;w;


----------



## Licorice

Okay so I'm trying really hard to get into the sims 4 but I just can't. I don't know why. I feel like something is missing. It's so pretty though. For now I'll stick with Sims 2 I guess. :/


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Licorice said:


> Okay so I'm trying really hard to get into the sims 4 but I just can't. I don't know why. I feel like something is missing. It's so pretty though. For now I'll stick with Sims 2 I guess. :/



I'm having the same problem. I bought Sims 4 over a year ago, but I am hating it so far. There are certain aspects that I like.

I HATE that I have to basically build my entire town from scratch, instead of having everything already set up.

I obviously prefer Sims 3. And not just because I have all but like, two of the expansions for it, lol.


----------



## wassop

ts4 has pretty good potential , but they just haven't been releasing the right expansion packs . they need to make it more family oriented by adding toddlers , holidays , and school . the ability to have high rise buildings / apartments and having cars like taxis show up instead of just walking off the lot would be cool as well . i also would like to see packs like world adventures , supernatural , pets , and univ life . there's so much lacking still so i'll just be patient for the time being


----------



## Holla

Sims 4 is my first Sims game. (Ok I did technically buy Sims 3 first (it's super cheap now at like $20) but the base game refused to update no matter what I did. The glitches were game breakingly horrible. Like my game would constantly freeze and crash all the time. I even had a couple packs but couldn't even use them do to the not updating problem.

Really wanting to play the sims I decided to shell out some money for Sims 4 and I've been really pleased with it. It runs really well, updates no problem and has yet to crash once on me. Safe to say I long uninstalled the glitchy mess that Sims 3 was. I can understand why some people really dislike Sims 4 but it looks so good and runs so nicely. Sure Sims 3 does so much more but it really hasn't aged well and is very last gen. 

I believe things can only get better for the Sims 4!


----------



## Keitara

i dont like sims 4 at all. many wonderful features from sims 3 were taken away, which is a huge downgrade to me. besides, i dont wanna go through the horror of buying all expansions again lol

also here's a little tip for sims 3 simmers: if you have awesomemod installed, you don't need to have the cd in the pc anymore in order to play, it will run without it. very helpful for expansions  for example, you and your friend can buy the expansion once and share the money and you guys can both use it at the same time. one gets the cd, one has awesomemod. I saved a lot of money this way by sharing them with my friend!
 but once you install it, you better don't deinstall it anymore, because all games you saved while having the core mod will get corrupted if you deinstall, just as a warning.


----------



## Licorice

HopeForHyrule said:


> I'm having the same problem. I bought Sims 4 over a year ago, but I am hating it so far. There are certain aspects that I like.
> 
> I HATE that I have to basically build my entire town from scratch, instead of having everything already set up.
> 
> I obviously prefer Sims 3. And not just because I have all but like, two of the expansions for it, lol.



I think the sims 4 is pretty and I like some new features. The career expansion pack looked nice but I couldnt make myself care enough to start a job. I'd like to get my hands on the supernatural sims 3 expansion and some others. I only have the base game and the nightlife equivalent, so far I love it.


----------



## Fleshy

I really want to buy more stuff/game packs for the sims 4. I have the 2 expansion packs & spa day & spooky stuff. the new backyard stuff pack looks pretty good, there's some nice new CAS items and it's be great to make a super nice beach house or something, i think it'd go pretty well with the perfect patio stuff pack too (they should have just merged them to make one stuff pack, they've got so many already). the romantic garden and dine out packs look good too, I want to buy a few but i'm not sure which ones yet. still forever waiting for pets/supernatural, toddlers and colour wheels though.


----------



## visibleghost

i wish sims for had the featured from sims 2 and 3 but w the emotions, multitasking and nice graphics... that would have been great. i rly love the look of the game, but gameplay wise it's really lacking (especially if you only have the base game). a few things that are limiting in my opinion are the lack of toddlers (tbh everything w family gameplay is really lame??), the sims 2 like loading screens that are Everywhere(seriously, if i can see all the items on another lot rly well why tf do i have to go through a loading screen), and the lack of open worlds. like, i get that the open world in sims 3 was too laggy and i don't mind the smaller neighbourhoods, but Please let us have more than one lot loaded at the same time?? 

it has been two years since it was released and it is still really lacking i'm about 2 die. when sims 3 was 2 years old in 2011 it was starting to add loads of new, cool stuff. they still don't have toddlers.....


----------



## strawberrigod

I put a hold on getting sims 4 because it got such mixed reviews, but your sims look so cool! ;-; Might have to make an investment >.<


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Got a chance to play the base game at a friend's house and...I feel like there's a lot missing from it. Had fun but it didn't strike me as the next big Sims game. I'll probably try it again a few years down the line when it inevitably has seasons and the like. Just feels like a step back in its current state when comparing it to 2 & 3.


----------



## radical6

honestly love sims 4 solely for the graphics. maxis match cc is amazing and i love it. way better than sims 3 cc style..

get to work is really fun, get together is fun, and i dont have dine out but it seems fun. i really like the way theyre handling packs as opposed to releasing EPs for 40 bucks. i hope they release a Get To School that includes elm-college


----------



## N a t

I love having free will for sims. Things become really interesting. I was having my female (witch) sim slowly court a male (vampire) sim (I made and placed in the town), who is waaaay out of her league, and she cast a love spell on herself and she totally stole a kiss from him. UM, I tried my best to make my sim very similar to me, but she's crazy. I thought it was funny though. She managed to start dating him in like 5 minutes without any help. Then another male (witch) sim I placed in the town ran into my female sim while she was on a date with her vampire friendo, and witch boy hit it off with her, and honestly I've gotten myself into a virtual love triangle. I had no idea that my two witches would have so much in common when I made them at different times. e_e Sim drama is best drama.


----------



## visibleghost

^ l m a o maybe that's ur True Self

talking about sim drama, one of the most fun things in the sims 3 for me was to make a male sim, buy the traits that makes it easier to be romantic w/ ppl, and then make as many ppl pregnant as possible. it was rly messy and funny when two women would just start slapping each other because both were in love w/ my sim )x

there are a lot of weird stuff u can do in the sims... i used to kill my sims' children, both for fun and because i didn't want them.

also did you know that horses (and i assume cats and dogs too) can't burn to desth in the sims 3? isn't that disappointing. i tried to burn a horse once and it was in a room completely filled w/ fire for over a day, but it didn't die... 

  another fun thing go do in ts3 is to blow up your neighbours' cars and outdoor sesting areas. i love going to the richest in town and blowing up their cars......
and having a unicorn or a witch or someone like that is Great!! because then you cam make them go to other homes in the neighbourhood and set fire to them.  B) 

also i rly like that fire seems to spread more realistically in the sims 4. havent set fire to stuff myself in the game yet, but saw a youtube video and it seemed a lot more dsngerous than the fires in previous sim gsmes.


----------



## Licorice

visibleghost said:


> ^ l m a o maybe that's ur True Self
> 
> talking about sim drama, one of the most fun things in the sims 3 for me was to make a male sim, buy the traits that makes it easier to be romantic w/ ppl, and then make as many ppl pregnant as possible. it was rly messy and funny when two women would just start slapping each other because both were in love w/ my sim )x
> 
> there are a lot of weird stuff u can do in the sims... i used to kill my sims' children, both for fun and because i didn't want them.
> 
> also did you know that horses (and i assume cats and dogs too) can't burn to desth in the sims 3? isn't that disappointing. i tried to burn a horse once and it was in a room completely filled w/ fire for over a day, but it didn't die...
> 
> another fun thing go do in ts3 is to blow up your neighbours' cars and outdoor sesting areas. i love going to the richest in town and blowing up their cars......
> and having a unicorn or a witch or someone like that is Great!! because then you cam make them go to other homes in the neighbourhood and set fire to them.  B)
> 
> also i rly like that fire seems to spread more realistically in the sims 4. havent set fire to stuff myself in the game yet, but saw a youtube video and it seemed a lot more dsngerous than the fires in previous sim gsmes.


Woah you can blow up stuff on the sims 3?! I've clearly been missing out.


----------



## visibleghost

Licorice said:


> Woah you can blow up stuff on the sims 3?! I've clearly been missing out.



yes, with the work thingy expansion once you leveled up your skill w/ the thing where you can build robots and stuff you can start blowing stuff up B)


----------



## Shawna

I've been playing a lot of Sims 3 lately

I play:
The Sims 3 (Wii)
The Sims 3 (PS3)
The Sims 3: Pets (PS3)

I REALLY want to play The Sims 4, but my laptop isn't engineered to handle a game like The Sims 4, so I am hoping to either get lucky and somehow play it, or it come out for the console like the PS4! >_<


----------



## oath2order

Sims 3 PC is good but Sims 4 is turning out to be meh and especially the lack of EPs...


----------



## helloxcutiee

I haven't played the sims in months since my sister moved out.


----------



## visibleghost

i havent played anything at all lately either hheh


----------



## CometCatcher

I thought this said "CALLING ALL SINNERS" at first.

Okay then.


----------



## visibleghost

CometCatcher said:


> I thought this said "CALLING ALL SINNERS" at first.
> 
> Okay then.



so u just thought "this is a thread 4 me" n clicked? same


----------



## CometCatcher

visibleghost said:


> so u just thought "this is a thread 4 me" n clicked? same



EXACTLY


----------



## Squidward

I started playing The Sims 2 again recently and I'm loving it so much. It's my favorite game from the franchise.


----------



## N a t

My sim is cursed. I've had 2 corrupted saves, and one I had to delete, because I accidentally erased her daughter, who happened to be entirely irreplaceable. She was discarded from the town clipboard. Poor girl v_v


----------



## Squidward

Bone Baby said:


> My sim is cursed. I've had 2 corrupted saves, and one I had to delete, because I accidentally erased her daughter, who happened to be entirely irreplaceable. She was discarded from the town clipboard. Poor girl v_v



I'm so sorry... I've been playing this family once for a super long time, and I decided to erase a hair mod or something and I just couldn't even run that save anymore. Usually the hair is replaced with something else but this time it wasn't!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I haven't played sims 4 in a while, just kept getting frustrated with the lack of toddlers as I really enjoyed that part of the game. I'm also really impatient to wait for all the expansions and things that the sims 3 had. 'Be just seen the release of city life though so I am probably going to get back into it and purchase that along with a few of the stuff packs


----------



## creamyy

I haven't played the sims for agessss. Like I will binge on that for a week and never touch the game for another 4 months.


----------



## Squidward

The new expansion pack called The Sims 4 City Living is coming on November 1st! Looks like a great, fresh idea to me. I really hope there won't be like 3 apartments and 2 clubs like other towns in The Sims 4 franchise feel to me.


----------



## frio hur

every once in a while, i remember that my computer can actually run sims 3 for long periods without crashing now.

i actually don't know what i want to do with this new freedom.


----------



## visibleghost

i opened up my sims 2 game yesterday for the first time in a few months and played a bit. my computer sucks and the sims 2 isnt rly the smoothest game (... also i have wayyy too much custom content but hhhhhhh) so it's a bit slow, but still kinda ok. 

i Really love custom content. i'm not a huuuuge fan of sims 2 game play, but making sims and houses is a lot of fun, especially if you have new things !!!! tho i downloaded some broken items (they dont mess anything up, they just dont work and dont show up as what theyre supposed to be)  which is a biiiit annoying because it takes up space but oh well.

also, never thought i'd have 2 do this ... but i think i will have to download pants that are just no pants but w shoes lmaooooo because a ton of  shirts i downloaded came with a skirt (and still they were made as shirts instead of full body clothes .....) and it looks super weird with pants under ...

in the sims 3 i accidentally got a weird no pants thing when downloading sims, and i wasnt able to delete it so a bunch of sims grew up to be half naked. now im going 2 do it intentionally. Great .

- - - Post Merge - - -

i opened up my sims 2 game yesterday for the first time in a few months and played a bit. my computer sucks and the sims 2 isnt rly the smoothest game (... also i have wayyy too much custom content but hhhhhhh) so it's a bit slow, but still kinda ok. 

i Really love custom content. i'm not a huuuuge fan of sims 2 game play, but making sims and houses is a lot of fun, especially if you have new things !!!! tho i downloaded some broken items (they dont mess anything up, they just dont work and dont show up as what theyre supposed to be)  which is a biiiit annoying because it takes up space but oh well.

also, never thought i'd have 2 do this ... but i think i will have to download pants that are just no pants but w shoes lmaooooo because a ton of  shirts i downloaded came with a skirt (and still they were made as shirts instead of full body clothes .....) and it looks super weird with pants under ...

in the sims 3 i accidentally got a weird no pants thing when downloading sims, and i wasnt able to delete it so a bunch of sims grew up to be half naked. now im going 2 do it intentionally. Great .


----------



## frio hur

yeah, the virus like corrupted cc is why i never downloaded many sims off the exchange.  i mostly grabbed patterns, some tattoos and maybe a house or two.


----------



## Squidward

There are so many things you have to consider while downloading cc. I actually used to not be able to play the sims without cc because I hated the stuff you got in the original game, but now I don't like cc at all.


----------



## Bubbleslena

Im a Sims 4 addict!! While im taking a break from acnl i play Sims 4 and build homes for simmies!!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Bump~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Recently got seasons and generations for Sims 3 because Pets wont work (I have the stretched out abominations with pets... have tried everything and nothing will fix it...) and Island Paradise is SUUUUUPER laggy, even as the only activated expansion... so I got Seasons and Generations hoping I could play through a couple gens of families, but I really really hate midlife crisis', like they're just awful, and it's kind of silly that there's a holiday like every week... I do really love the weather though, storms give me life, my boyfriend was asleep the other night and it was storming with lightning on the game and he woke up and was like "Is it raining?" all excited XD I also like all the new interactions and school stuff too, like that's a nice touch, I know these aren't new or anything but they're new for me, I want to buy and try more expansions but I'm surprised the prices haven't really even been dropping since 4 came out...


----------



## Squidward

I don't get why people hated The Sims Medieval, I thought it was pretty amazing. It's not the same as the usual games in the franchise but that was a part of it's charm for me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Squidward said:


> I don't get why people hated The Sims Medieval, I thought it was pretty amazing. It's not the same as the usual games in the franchise but that was a part of it's charm for me.



I honestly had never heard about it, I have a Sims 3 stuff pack and world that is all medieval type stuff, but I didn't know they had a whole game for it. That's pretty neat I'll have to look into it


----------



## helloxcutiee

So what do you guys think about toddlers being back in the game, and the recent vampire game pack?


----------



## Joy

Helloxcutiee said:


> So what do you guys think about toddlers being back in the game, and the recent vampire game pack?



Toddlers were great! I don't have the new game pack because I still play the sims 3 and don't want to throw money at the sims 4 anymore ( or at this time of the game). I heard it's pretty good though.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Joy said:


> Toddlers were great! I don't have the new game pack because I still play the sims 3 and don't want to throw money at the sims 4 anymore ( or at this time of the game). I heard it's pretty good though.



Im glad we've finally gotten toddlers, everyones been asking about it since day one lol

The new vampire pack is quite cool i think! 
different take, i do want witches thou, and still want pets and seasons!


----------



## helloxcutiee

I wonder if we'll get a supernatural pack like we did in the sims 3 because I really want to play with fairies again. I really can't wait for seasons though. I think that'll be a total game changer for me because I miss planning my sims outfit to match the season/weather.


----------



## Balverine

_I'm still playing ts3 lol
_
so I'm playing in a dystopia future and my two idiot firefighters, Jonathan and his plumbot, 5P-1CY got struck by the same meteor and I











BUT THEN, Jonathan's ugly, smelly cat that he rescued saved his life???





(and later, I revived 5P-1CY)


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Ok guys I really need help here. How the heck do you shrink stairs? I'm trying to build the front porch and they're too tall but it keeps just giving me the option to rotate.


----------



## JSS

The Sims 3 is the best. Please and thank you!


----------



## Balverine

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Ok guys I really need help here. How the heck do you shrink stairs? I'm trying to build the front porch and they're too tall but it keeps just giving me the option to rotate.



Which sims are you playing? cause on ts3 they should automatically change size when they're near permitted foundation

for ts4, they can be a bit buggy, and sometimes you need to rotate them and move them until they snap to the foundation
basically, they have to be 100% perfect


----------



## helloxcutiee

JSS said:


> The Sims 3 is the best. Please and thank you!



I miss playing The Sims 3 but when my sister moved out she took her desktop with her and uninstalled everything so before she moved I had to delete all the save files. I miss my legacy family but at least I have photos of them on this thread.


----------



## Ichigo.

Going through this thread made me miss playing Sims  I started playing in middle school with Sims 2 because my friends were obsessed with it. I eventually got my parents to buy me my own copy along with the University and Nightlife expansions. I was obsessed!! with University. I never downloaded cc for Sims 2 though and eventually stopped playing. Then Sims 3 came out and I got the hookup from my friend because her dad worked for EA at the time. I got the base game and I believe two other expansion packs for like $10 each it was amazing. I had a lot of fun playing it and downloaded cc and mods that time around. Then eventually it just became unplayable. Like, not only did it lag, but it also wouldn't open. I tried reinstalling and everything, and when it worked, it would crash during CAS anyway. I hate that launcher with a passion omg. I'm pretty sure I still have my copies of both S2 and S3 but I refuse to try and make them work with my current 6 year old Macbook. The stress that comes with having to play while your laptop sounds like an airplane taking off...

Sims 4 came out after I stopped playing so I haven't heard much about it beyond how cool CAS is now? From the comments from this thread, though, I'm not sure I'd care to try it.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bumping this


----------



## visibleghost

my computer is The Worst so i barely play any sims games but i really like the look of the vampire pack for the sims 4 :0 ive never been that into the gameplay of the sims 4 because i felt there were a lot of things missing but since they put in toddlers it must be a bit better... i cant update my game tho but Yh when i can i'll try it. maybe finally we can start doing legacies and stuff like that, i always loved making those in the previous games.


----------



## Franny

God I love TS3. I have hundreds of hours in that game with probably 40-50 gigs of custom content (yeah loading times are slow but im patient lol.) There's just something satisfying about the game, I really do like it 
My sims family has over 10 generations so far. Trying to reach 30 for a real legacy family


----------



## visibleghost

Spy said:


> God I love TS3. I have hundreds of hours in that game with probably 40-50 gigs of custom content (yeah loading times are slow but im patient lol.) There's just something satisfying about the game, I really do like it
> My sims family has over 10 generations so far. Trying to reach 30 for a real legacy family



how do u survive the Lag

my game is barely playable w/ most expansions and 2 stuff packs and almost no cc especially if i play long in a world and get a lot of stuff...
the sims 3 is such a laggy game and yeah it's partly bc my computer Sucks but it's like.. kinda not Great on better computers either ):


----------



## Joy

visibleghost said:


> how do u survive the Lag
> 
> my game is barely playable w/ most expansions and 2 stuff packs and almost no cc especially if i play long in a world and get a lot of stuff...
> the sims 3 is such a laggy game and yeah it's partly bc my computer Sucks but it's like.. kinda not Great on better computers either ):



I think it depends on your computer. Sims 3 runs pretty well on my laptop with minimal lag and my laptop is about 4 years old.


----------



## forestyne

yaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA hall?

boi, I have too much sims 4 custom content. It makes game mode unplayable, so I just make Sims on the gallery. you can follow me if u want, my username is hoetrash. you can also add me on origin if you wish.


anyway ya this is my latest sim, I don't think she's on the gallery.


----------



## okaimii

I miss playing The Sims. Why did my laptop have to crash?


----------



## helloxcutiee

forestyne said:


> yaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA hall?
> 
> boi, I have too much sims 4 custom content. It makes game mode unplayable, so I just make Sims on the gallery. you can follow me if u want, my username is hoetrash. you can also add me on origin if you wish.
> 
> View attachment 195209
> anyway ya this is my latest sim, I don't think she's on the gallery.



Wow! She's fab. ♥


----------



## animal-xing393

i played the sims freeplay on android. it's extremely fun. i know it's a year old but thats activity here. i may leave it if i get a notice on how old it is.


----------



## forestyne

visibleghost said:


> how do u survive the Lag
> 
> my game is barely playable w/ most expansions and 2 stuff packs and almost no cc especially if i play long in a world and get a lot of stuff...
> the sims 3 is such a laggy game and yeah it's partly bc my computer Sucks but it's like.. kinda not Great on better computers either ):



all the sims games are laggy tbh. i got the sims 2 complete edition and that lags UNCONTROLLABLY. it's practically unplayable and I have a good amount of RAM. its unbelievable.;;;


----------



## blackroserandom

forestyne said:


> all the sims games are laggy tbh. i got the sims 2 complete edition and that lags UNCONTROLLABLY. it's practically unplayable and I have a good amount of RAM. its unbelievable.;;;



Oh god, I'm sorry to hear that . The Sims 2 takes so long to load on my computer but it runs pretty smooth. And I can't play Sims 3 on my current computer without it crashing like 10 minutes in. I'm glad Sims 4/1 runs pretty well.


----------



## SkylaF

*The Legacy Challenge!!!*

I love the Sims 3. It's has the most content and mine never really did lag too much. I just had to disable the Into the Future expansion. The legacy challenge is what kept it fun for me. Sims is one of those games where you play hardcore for a week then go on a six month hiatus. At least for me, that's how it always happened. Then of course, every time I came back, I would start0 fresh and basically repeat the same thing using the same sims and the same house and it became very repetitive. So I went online to look for ways to make my gaming experience more fun. I discovered the legacy challenge. There are all these little rules that make it harder and I had way more fun following them and making sure everything went according to my plan. I wanted to recreate my family tree, so I did some research and my grandpa told the names of our family going back ten generations! I kept all the siblings and married them off and moved them out. To do this, I made the lifespan relatively short so I could get through the generations without becoming too attached. This also gave me something to look forward to: my birth. I am on the ninth generation now and my dad is still a child. I can't wait for him to grow up so I can finally join the game with my own sim. I am the last generation, though, so I'll probably lengthen the lifespan and play like I used to before the challenge.


----------



## Haskell

TS2 is one of the best games created.


----------



## blackroserandom

SkylaF said:


> I love the Sims 3. It's has the most content and mine never really did lag too much. I just had to disable the Into the Future expansion. The legacy challenge is what kept it fun for me. Sims is one of those games where you play hardcore for a week then go on a six month hiatus. At least for me, that's how it always happened. Then of course, every time I came back, I would start0 fresh and basically repeat the same thing using the same sims and the same house and it became very repetitive. So I went online to look for ways to make my gaming experience more fun. I discovered the legacy challenge. There are all these little rules that make it harder and I had way more fun following them and making sure everything went according to my plan. I wanted to recreate my family tree, so I did some research and my grandpa told the names of our family going back ten generations! I kept all the siblings and married them off and moved them out. To do this, I made the lifespan relatively short so I could get through the generations without becoming too attached. This also gave me something to look forward to: my birth. I am on the ninth generation now and my dad is still a child. I can't wait for him to grow up so I can finally join the game with my own sim. I am the last generation, though, so I'll probably lengthen the lifespan and play like I used to before the challenge.



Sims 3 is most def one of my favorites. And on my other computer (not much different from my current one) it run perfectly fine with maybe a crash once in a while. The open world concept was amazing but I can see how it could be problematic for some people's pcs.
And that sounds adorable! I hope you update us a little bit with how the challenge is going, if not, that's fine! Just have fun 




Raskell said:


> TS2 is one of the best games created.



Oh how I love TS2, just wish those load times weren't crazy long. But I loved the roommate features. I loved the charm, such a blast to play!


----------



## Haskell

blackroserandom said:


> Oh how I love TS2, just wish those load times weren't crazy long. But I loved the roommate features. I loved the charm, such a blast to play!



My load time isn't crazy long.


----------



## B e t h a n y

forestyne said:


> yaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA hall?
> 
> boi, I have too much sims 4 custom content. It makes game mode unplayable, so I just make Sims on the gallery. you can follow me if u want, my username is hoetrash. you can also add me on origin if you wish.
> 
> View attachment 195209
> anyway ya this is my latest sim, I don't think she's on the gallery.



She's gorgeous omg

Love me some sims, haven't had time to play in a while though, I can only handle one game at once


----------



## Noir

I used to be super into the sims 4, and always enjoy the sims series. However, I haven't been able to get myself back into it. I feel since it's not completely set, it's kind of harder to just settle on a character to just enjoy an entire playthrough for. I mean, the choices are endless, and that's great. But at the same time, that's a curse. I'm friggin' indecisive and that makes me want to keep searching. XD UGH.

But I like their new additions. I wish Vampires weren't really it's own gamepack, although I see why they did it. I just wish... The hurrrrr. I want dem heerrrrrssss.


----------



## blackroserandom

Raskell said:


> My load time isn't crazy long.



Really? Lucky! Did you change anything? I have the complete collection from origin so maybe that's a factor.





Noir said:


> I used to be super into the sims 4, and always enjoy the sims series. However, I haven't been able to get myself back into it. I feel since it's not completely set, it's kind of harder to just settle on a character to just enjoy an entire playthrough for. I mean, the choices are endless, and that's great. But at the same time, that's a curse. I'm friggin' indecisive and that makes me want to keep searching. XD UGH.
> 
> But I like their new additions. I wish Vampires weren't really it's own gamepack, although I see why they did it. I just wish... The hurrrrr. I want dem heerrrrrssss.




I have a huge issue settling on a character too. I'll make one and then I start thinking about making a different one while playing the first one. Oh the woes of being indecisive haha. Does the vamp pack have cool hairstyles? I need to check it out. Though, it's a shame it didn't come with city living.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I just bought the vampire game pack and I'm so excited to play it because I have a great story line in mind.


----------



## blackroserandom

Oooo do tell. I love creating stories in the Sims.


----------



## pinkcotton

Ugh, I REALLY WANT TO GET back into Sims, but I need to get a laptop first. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Especially after I bought the Dine In pack!


----------



## Flare

The Sims Bustin Out was absolutely fantastic for me. 

Has anyone here ever played that?


----------



## blackroserandom

Flare said:


> The Sims Bustin Out was absolutely fantastic for me.
> 
> Has anyone here ever played that?



Oh yeah~ That was one of my favorites. Though I missed the rosebud cheat in there haha


----------



## lucyhannahg

All of the sims games on the PS2 are what brought me into liking sims games. i have only ever owned all the sims ps2 games and sims 4 XD looovved them. The sims 4 is the greatest sims game out of them all, they look more like humans then dolls! It's great!  i've played all of the sis games 1 - 4. I always end up creating characters that either look similar (some varients) or they follow the same lifestyle XD and somehow it's fun everytime


----------



## helloxcutiee

blackroserandom said:


> Oooo do tell. I love creating stories in the Sims.



I'll write out a detailed description after I actually make the characters and stuff but basically the story is going to focus around a teenage boy and his adoptive family. I'm thinking the parents will already have 2 kids of their own but set out on the idea of adopting another addition to the family but what they don't know is that they just adopted a vampire to the family. So I would like to imagine the main character to be quite distant to his family because he doesn't want them to know his secret and he doesn't want them to become afraid of him because he really does love his family. However, once he becomes a teen I wanna have him try and make a potion or find a cure to become human because he hates that he was born as a vampire and somewhere down the line he's going to come face to face with his biological parents


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I've been a fan of the sims since the first one came out (wow, it's been years now) although I've never had the chance to play TS4. I dread to think how much of my time I've spent playing these games throughout my life. I don't tend to play them much nowadays but I did start playing TS3 again this year after not playing it for ages. 

I made a sim that was very into music so she wanted to make a band. The first night she went out to go socialise she instantly found this other sim that suited the band and they were both attracted to each other. They were both also single so it seemed like (sim) fate. 
They were both hitting it off well and had a thing going on. Casual but fun. 
My sim also found another sim that she got on well with and also suited being in the band. These two became great friends and everyone was happy in the band together. 

So my sim and the other one were still in a casual thing but it was going so well I thought I'd get them two in a serious relationship together.
My sim however could not ask the other one out. That's when I realised this other sim wasn't single anymore and was in a relationship with the other sim from the band!

So yes, my sim's semi gf and best friend got together behind my sims back. I forgot I left it at that drama til I started writing this post. Lol


----------



## helloxcutiee

Okay so I created the family and I finished the backstory so here it is:

_August Evans(16) may look like a normal teen on the outside but he bears a dark secret not known or seen by others, he's a vampire! One somber night when August was but a baby Forgotten Hollow was under attack by vampire hunters who were trying to annihilate the vampire race. August's biological parents put up a vigorous fight to not only protect their son but to also protect their kind from any harm. However, the hunters outnumbered the vampires and Forgotten Hollow was quickly turning into ruins as they all watched it slowly decay which resulted in early childhood trauma as August suffered from many near-death experiences which resulted in the scar upon his face. August's parents knew Forgotten Hollow was no longer a safe place to raise him and if he were to stay he'd eventually get killed. They then provided shelter in hopes someone would stumble upon him and place him up for adoption to offer all the love and support he deserves and so needs. When August was 2 years old he was adopted by Lawrence and Grace Evans, a loving and kindhearted couple who eventually had two kids of their own. August is very happy in his family and loves them a lot but suffers from depression on a regular basis. He hates that he was born a vampire and will do anything to be a normal sim and live a normal life but unfortunately things aren't so easy. Keeping his secret from everyone eats him up inside because he knows he's just living a constant lie, though, he wants to keep his family safe even if he can be quite distant at times he knows it's only for the best._

- - - Post Merge - - -




Here's my main character, August! ♥​


----------



## helloxcutiee

Here are some more pictures from my game! I'm really enjoying this family so far and I'm really excited to develop August's story.





Family breakfast



Dark form​


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Fearthecuteness said:


> I've been a fan of the sims since the first one came out (wow, it's been years now) although I've never had the chance to play TS4. I dread to think how much of my time I've spent playing these games throughout my life. I don't tend to play them much nowadays but I did start playing TS3 again this year after not playing it for ages.
> 
> I made a sim that was very into music so she wanted to make a band. The first night she went out to go socialise she instantly found this other sim that suited the band and they were both attracted to each other. They were both also single so it seemed like (sim) fate.
> They were both hitting it off well and had a thing going on. Casual but fun.
> My sim also found another sim that she got on well with and also suited being in the band. These two became great friends and everyone was happy in the band together.
> 
> So my sim and the other one were still in a casual thing but it was going so well I thought I'd get them two in a serious relationship together.
> My sim however could not ask the other one out. That's when I realised this other sim wasn't single anymore and was in a relationship with the other sim from the band!
> 
> So yes, my sim's semi gf and best friend got together behind my sims back. I forgot I left it at that drama til I started writing this post. Lol



Update: So I went back onto the Sims to see what would happen next. So they got a gig and everyone turned up at the bar and played some songs. It didn't go so well as the only audience was one of the band member's sister but they all still had a drama free good time.

After the gig they all stayed and had some drinks to chill out. I guess they had too many drinks (I know they can't actually get drunk lol) because the next thing I know my sim started flirting and kissing the one she was having a thing with . . . Right in front of my sim's best friend that the other one was in a relationship with!
Of course this didn't go down well and the next thing I know there were arguments going on and my sim kicked her best friend out of the band because she was pissed off at these two seeing each other begin her back. Plus this sim was too old to be in the band now anyway. Although she replaced her with her sister so that was probably a mean thing to do. 

I wish the drama ended here but it doesn't. The next day my sim finds out her best friend died of old age.
My sim's life has so much drama going on.


----------



## helloxcutiee

More pictures incoming! So a little update from me playing for about 2 days so far, the master vampire, Vladislaus Straud since he knows everything about the vampires of the city and what goes on got in contact with August and called him to welcome him into the vampire "family" and gave him some helpful tips about vampirism since August is a teenager now his vampire powers have just started to kick in. Right now he's trying to fight the urge to drink from other sims but it's really difficult for him. He also gets bad vibes from this Vlad guy but at this point he doesn't really know who else to turn to and he needs a mentor for guidance, but of course, being a teen and all he's kinda stubborn and thinks he can handle himself.





​


----------



## Franny

so my sims 3 game is finally starting to get good. before it was just a bunch of kids and whatever, but the oldest kid finally moved out. he's a young adult and he's dating a movie star right now. hes living a pretty good life lol.
meanwhile one of the other kids is at boot camp


----------



## helloxcutiee

Spy said:


> so my sims 3 game is finally starting to get good. before it was just a bunch of kids and whatever, but the oldest kid finally moved out. he's a young adult and he's dating a movie star right now. hes living a pretty good life lol.
> meanwhile one of the other kids is at boot camp



I miss playing the Sims 3. I remember you could send your kids to a private school, an art school and boot camp it was fun but I would always miss my kids. Lol


----------



## Franny

Helloxcutiee said:


> I miss playing the Sims 3. I remember you could send your kids to a private school, an art school and boot camp it was fun but I would always miss my kids. Lol



same! if i get too bored without the kids i just call them home :,) such a waste of time calling them early but still


----------



## visibleghost

Helloxcutiee said:


> I miss playing the Sims 3. I remember you could send your kids to a private school, an art school and boot camp it was fun but I would always miss my kids. Lol



the sims 3 had a bunch of great features but it was way too laggy to play. ): 
like everything w the sea and diving and owning a house boat. and all the careers (i Loved the firefighter career, it would have been so great if the sims 4 get to work had added that bc it was really fun to play as a firefighter in ts3) and all those things. you could do a loooot of stuff in that game, haha now im starting to miss playing it )x

i've been playing the sims 4 a lot lately. i don't have the vampires pack or the toddlers update (and i can't get the update yet lol) and that makes me kinda sad. one of my favourite things in the sims has always been to have a bunch of kids and ruin my sims' lives with babies screaming lmao


----------



## helloxcutiee

visibleghost said:


> the sims 3 had a bunch of great features but it was way too laggy to play. ):
> like everything w the sea and diving and owning a house boat. and all the careers (i Loved the firefighter career, it would have been so great if the sims 4 get to work had added that bc it was really fun to play as a firefighter in ts3) and all those things. you could do a loooot of stuff in that game, haha now im starting to miss playing it )x
> 
> i've been playing the sims 4 a lot lately. i don't have the vampires pack or the toddlers update (and i can't get the update yet lol) and that makes me kinda sad. one of my favourite things in the sims has always been to have a bunch of kids and ruin my sims' lives with babies screaming lmao



I completely agree, even though my sister had a great gaming desktop the game would get laggy and slow after a couple hours of gameplay. It would take 10 minutes sometimes just to save my game. I love how fast the Sims 4 is and I love the overall look of the game too but I feel like we need more gameplay and more get to work kinda jobs would be great.


----------



## Bunlily

forestyne said:


> all the sims games are laggy tbh. i got the sims 2 complete edition and that lags UNCONTROLLABLY. it's practically unplayable and I have a good amount of RAM. its unbelievable.;;;



Hmm, i have ts4 with a ton of cc + mods (around 13/14gb worth) and i never lag. D: I play on high settings as well and i use a gaming laptop. I also stream it sometimes and don't lag there either. I think it could depend on what kind of computer/laptop you have.

Edit: I think the only downside i have so far with ts4 is it takes around 3-5mins for my game to load up which is understandable because of the amount of cc i have. xD


----------



## helloxcutiee

August decided it was time to find himself a vampire mentor to help him train and deal with his vampire powers and who better to turn to than the master vampire himself.



Vampire master, Vlad.



So I did a little research on Vlad a couple days ago on the sims wiki and one of his traits is that he's evil. No surprise there he totally seems a little off and definitely a bad influence for August and I'm sure if August knew he was evil he wouldn't even be talking to this guy let alone asking him to be his mentor. I feel like Vlad is going to become an even bigger part/role in this story later on down the line.



As a good vampire August is learning how to cope with temptation by not drinking deeply from sims for 5 days straight. He was doing pretty good and was on day 3 with only 2 more to go but Vlad is so vindictive and controlling he made August drink from a sim whom was just passing by Forgotten Hollow. I felt so bad being as August called the sim over you could just hear the hurt in his voice and I knew he didn't want to do this. As the sim walked towards them August asked for permission to drink (which is something he usually does) he just feels better knowing he has the person's consent. As he asked, the sim of course said no (which is what they usually say) but what made me feel horrible was that Vlad laughed right in August's face because he asked for permission to drink first. Vlad made August feel like a joke and that he was worthless and would never be treated seriously within the vampire community. So he ended up compelling the sim into a hypnosis state in order to drink from him but he felt so wrong about it and not only that but now August has to start back to the beginning of his 5 day cleanse! Ugh



August in bat form.​


----------



## Gem of Paradise

I have Sims one and Sims two, how many are there? My favorite of the two is the first. But my newer computer doesn't want to install and run the game    But what sims is that one? It looks so neat!


----------



## Franny

Ixiepixigirl said:


> I have Sims one and Sims two, how many are there? My favorite of the two is the first. But my newer computer doesn't want to install and run the game    But what sims is that one? It looks so neat!



There are 4 sims games in the main series, and some spin offs like medieval.
The one in the post above yours is sims 4


----------



## Squidward

Cinmoobun said:


> Hmm, i have ts4 with a ton of cc + mods (around 13/14gb worth) and i never lag. D: I play on high settings as well and i use a gaming laptop. I also stream it sometimes and don't lag there either. I think it could depend on what kind of computer/laptop you have.
> 
> Edit: I think the only downside i have so far with ts4 is it takes around 3-5mins for my game to load up which is understandable because of the amount of cc i have. xD



Oh my gawd, 14gb? That's a lot of mods! Which laptop do you have? I noticed my game takes twice as much to boot up when using CC. Also, it's a bit laggy in San Myshuno and I think it's the CPU's fault. :c


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> Oh my gawd, 14gb? That's a lot of mods! Which laptop do you have? I noticed my game takes twice as much to boot up when using CC. Also, it's a bit laggy in San Myshuno and I think it's the CPU's fault. :c



I'm a cc addict! ;____; I don't even organize anymore.. i just dump things into random folders because i get so excited to try it out LOL. This is the laptop i have though. It runs Tera pretty nicely as well.

One of these days i will delete all my cc and start over.


----------



## Squidward

Cinmoobun said:


> I'm a cc addict! ;____; I don't even organize anymore.. i just dump things into random folders because i get so excited to try it out LOL. This is the laptop i have though. It runs Tera pretty nicely as well.
> 
> One of these days i will delete all my cc and start over.



Same here, for TS2 I'd download a bunch of CC on a whim and I'd never organise it. Then I'd start the game and notice about 30% of the things don't even work and I can't delete them since I don't know which mods they even are. ;o;
I learned from my mistakes and now I organise everything, but I don't have as many mods for TS4 since I don't have much time to play. Since you have so much CC, I bet your sims look so cool! Do you have any screenshots? *-*


----------



## oath2order

So how do y'all feel about the potential pets soon


----------



## helloxcutiee

oath2order said:


> So how do y'all feel about the potential pets soon



I'm very excited but I'd rather have seasons at this point still not complaining though.


----------



## Squidward

oath2order said:


> So how do y'all feel about the potential pets soon



I absolutely can't wait! ❤


----------



## helloxcutiee

Nothing much happened in my game story-wise but I wanted to post some pics of August with his little sisters. He's so sweet, such a great big brother I love him.



​


----------



## visibleghost

idk if i care that much about a sims 4 pets pack... unless they do something way more interesting than in the previous games i dont rly feel like it would be a great pack. like, cats and dogs have been pretty much the same since sims 2, yea they added some stuff in ts3 but Uh idk and the small animals (birds and hamsters, and in the sims 3 turtles and snakes n whatever) are just objects. idk i feel like they would have to make it more interesting game play-wise for it to be a good pack. 
tho i guess it would be good for a game pack instead of an expansion pack bc then it's smaller and not a huge disappointment if it turns out to be like the previous versions. 

that being said i would rly like to have pets in the sims 4, i just don't know how i feel about an entire expansion pack centered around pets.


----------



## IridescentDisplay

I've loved every sims game that ever came into existence, i can just sit and play for hours! ❤


----------



## Joy

I've tried going back and playing The Sims 4 but it's been so boring! I've just been alternating between The Sims 3 and 2. 

My main sim, Greta Nichols. Currently in game, she's a elder and grandmother of 3. She's nearing death and I'm honestly so sad 


Screenshot-209 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Also, a vampire sim I made for a future family. I haven't figured out what I'll be doing with her yet.


Screenshot-152 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr


----------



## helloxcutiee

Joy said:


> I've tried going back and playing The Sims 4 but it's been so boring! I've just been alternating between The Sims 3 and 2.
> 
> My main sim, Greta Nichols. Currently in game, she's a elder and grandmother of 3. She's nearing death and I'm honestly so sad
> 
> 
> Screenshot-209 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



She is soo pretty!


----------



## Joy

Helloxcutiee said:


> She is soo pretty!



Thank you! <3

She's also adorable as an elder lol 



Screenshot-278 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



Screenshot-258 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



Screenshot-275 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr


----------



## GhulehGirl

I havnt played The Sims for ages. I really must dig mine out and put them on my lappy and have a play.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIW6kougM6w

(Yet another....) New Game pack! This one looks really good!


----------



## helloxcutiee

I'm so excited for the new game pack honestly. I'm very much a family oriented player so this new pack will add so much gameplay and I'm really looking forward to playing around with it and learning more. Also, I'm seriously happy to see acne/pimples are making a comeback it's probably my favorite thing about this pack and the school projects.


----------



## Joy

This new game pack might actually make me want to play The Sims 4 again!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Some photos I took on a Saturday in-game sibling bowling night! I wanted the whole family to come but unfortunately the parents work on the weekends but that didn't stop August and Skye from having a good time.




They suck really bad.



Like really...



Really bad.



Classic arcade games ftw.

​


----------



## screechfox

i really wish i could afford the sims 4, because it looks like it would scratch the sims itch that the sims 3 never did for me. 

the sims 2 is my favourite, but i don't have the patience to sit through all of the loading times it gives me, or to stick with one family / neighbourhood for any long period of time. (admittedly, i _do_ have far too much custom content.)


----------



## Gregriii

Aaaah I want to start playing TS4 but downloading CC is soooo time consuming. Does anyone know any good cc pack?


----------



## visibleghost

Gregriii said:


> Aaaah I want to start playing TS4 but downloading CC is soooo time consuming. Does anyone know any good cc pack?



i mean it kinda depends on what youre looking for..?? like clothes or frniture n what style? :0
i only have maxis match cc because i like the style of the game a lot and it's much easier to mix with official game content  hhhh but i always go to tumblr or whatevr n search for what i want


----------



## Gregriii

visibleghost said:


> i mean it kinda depends on what youre looking for..?? like clothes or frniture n what style? :0
> i only have maxis match cc because i like the style of the game a lot and it's much easier to mix with official game content  hhhh but i always go to tumblr or whatevr n search for what i want



THANKS I was exactly looking for furniture and clothes that match the original sims 4 style so you pretty much solved my problem


----------



## forestyne

My most recent Sims 4 couple, I was really impressed with how tey came out


----------



## Balverine

I'm working on default replacements for some of the minor pets woo

albino guinea pig








black hedgehog




piebald python









and a texture tweak/enhancement for the spotted sixam owl





I'm working on a lot more, those are just the ones I have so far lol


----------



## helloxcutiee

Zeppeli said:


> I'm working on default replacements for some of the minor pets woo
> 
> albino guinea pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piebald python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a texture tweak/enhancement for the spotted sixam owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a lot more, those are just the ones I have so far lol



That is so cool! I really miss the small animals you could have as pets I hope they bring them back in Sims 4.


----------



## visibleghost

the parenthood game pack seems to great for challenges or legacies or stuff like that. im really excited because, like, up until the toddler update having kids was really boring in my opinion. like, it felt so weird to have your sim be pregnant for 3 days, plop out an object baby that you cant even put on  the floor (. . i rly liked to put babies on the floor in earlier games) that are super annoying and boring and then you just ??? age them up ?? and theyre like 10?? in less than a week after the mom got pregnant??? ):<<<

ive only played a little with toddlers but Dang my toddler is always sad because my adult sims are too busy doing their thing o pay attention to her lol rip


----------



## forestyne

before and after cc (obv i changed the eyebrows to cc eyebrows before i went full cc)
think her face is one of the face prefixes, since i randomised that section 5 times and got this base.

wish i was a more valuable member of society


----------



## helloxcutiee

forestyne said:


> before and after cc (obv i changed the eyebrows to cc eyebrows before i went full cc)
> think her face is one of the face prefixes, since i randomised that section 5 times and got this base.
> View attachment 199626View attachment 199627
> wish i was a more valuable member of society



I love her dimples!


----------



## Joy

Has anyone been playing the new game pack yet!? Gosh it looks so fun! I can't wait to get my hands on it. I've been playing some more TS4 these past couple of days and have been enjoying myself. 

I'm starting a legacy with my sim Claudia Diehl



05-30-17_12-46-23 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

She's been flirting around with two guys. Curtis and Salim

Curtis


05-30-17_1-04-09 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Salim


05-30-17_7-01-57 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr


Salim and Claudia have really hit it off and after some uh.. woohoo. Claudia just gave birth to twins! ( my first set of twins in the sims 4)


----------



## helloxcutiee

Spoiler: I had to put this in a spoiler because it's so long.



With each day passing by, August is significantly becoming stronger then the last. As vampires level up their vampire lore skill and gain knowledge they are capable to increase their vampire powers and abilities like never before. However, as he becomes stronger he is also losing his humanity and becoming weaker at the same time. Things are proving to be even more challenging for August as he can no longer eat human food as it makes him extremely nauseous. The sun's rays are more harmful then ever making spending time with his family almost nonexistent. On the positive side of things, August's studying and training with Vlad leveled him up to a prime vampire which is middle of the road but still an improvement nonetheless. All August could ever want is to just become human and live that normal sim life he has been yearning for, yet, I think Vlad has something else in mind...

Forgotten Hollow was a beautiful and inviting town where once upon a time vampires and humans did get along  believe it or not. Now you might be thinking how things changed over time and how/when exactly this vampires vs. humans rivalry came into play, well, this is where things get interesting.

200 years ago: Forgotten Hollow was overseen by grand master vampires, Elizabeth Desjardins IV and Mathias Desjardins known by others as The Desjardins Royal Family. They were fantastic rulers who always put their people first and did everything they could to make sure they were safe. They were always respectful towards humans despite any differences they may have had and always welcomed them into town will open arms. They were beloved by many, but one. Vladislaus (Vlad) Straud was one of the many servants who worked under the Desjardins family but never took kindly to them or anyone for that matter. Vlad had plans to overthrow the royal family and take over Forgotten Hollow once and for all to gain maximum power and become the new grand master elite. However, he had to devise a resourceful plan he knew would succeed after the first attempt. Elizabeth and Mathias believed the bond between family is stronger than any sort of powers a vampire can have so naturally when they had their first child utmost bliss took over them and the town as they all welcomed the new addition into the world. The newborn's name was August Rune Desjardins (middle name "Rune" meaning secret, coincidence? Maybe) he was the first and only child of Elizabeth and Mathias nonetheless, their peace of mind would come to a halt...

There are two kinds of people in this world. Good people who do good deeds and bad people who do bad. When a sinister person means to be your enemy, they always start by trying to become your friend and for Vlad this was no different. He showed no remorse even for crimes he admitted to doing. His eyes, they were just evil, he had so much hatred and anger.

On that fateful night when Forgotten Hollow was under attack Vlad took on the role of the devil to unleash his inner demons. He disguised himself in his human form to fight alongside the vampire hunters, the ultimate deception, the ultimate betrayal, but he would stop at nothing to get what he wanted.. Maximum power. As the vampires were taken down one by one Vlad knew it was his chance to get rid of August once and for all. Vlad had tried many attempts to kill off August to take him out of the picture but all have failed. Elizabeth and Mathias knew it was time to flee Forgotten Hollow, they knew that there beloved town was no longer a safe place to live and prosper so they traveled far far away to get away from such danger that was caused and most of all keep August out of harms way. Back at Forgotten Hollow, Vlad ordered one of his evil henchmen to stealthily follow the family to fathom their whereabouts, notwithstanding, Elizabeth and Mathias traveled quite far when they both came to an agreement to leave August behind. They were heartbroken by the thought but knew the only way to keep him safe was to leave him behind, they knew if he would've stayed things would only get worse and they didn't want to risk his life again. They provided protection in hopes he would be found and given a loving home, Elizabeth said one last prayer before letting go. "Holy Spirit, save my child from darkness and despair." They left in agony never to be seen again. 

Years later the day after his 16th birthday Vlad would soon come back into August's life again. Confused by how Vlad got ahold of his number and how he knew who he was he asked him and awaited his reply. "It's a complicated world. People have a hard time finding each other and when they do... they're scared to take the risk." Vlad said. August didn't know what to say he was still taken back. "Isn't it ironic, how we tell others to stay strong, yet we can't do it ourselves?" What do you mean? August asked. "When was the last time anyone ever told you how important you are?" Are you trying to mess with my head right now? What's your deal anyway and why are you calling me? August asked. "My name is Vladislaus Straud, grand master vampire, I know everything and every vampire to ever exist in this world I've known you for the past 200 years but I can tell you have no recollection of me however." What do you plan on doing? Doing with your existence here? "I'll let fate decide." August said. "Fate is for those too weak to determine their own destiny." Do you want to be safe and good, or do you want to take a chance and be great? "The choice is yours..." -Vlad



I also want to add that last time I played August found out that Vlad is evil but he doesn't know his true intentions yet he only knows that he's a really bad guy who he shouldn't be around anymore. He also hasn't asked about his biological parents yet because I think he's afraid to.​
Oh and here's a photo of Vlad 200 years ago.

​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Joy said:


> Has anyone been playing the new game pack yet!? Gosh it looks so fun! I can't wait to get my hands on it. I've been playing some more TS4 these past couple of days and have been enjoying myself.
> 
> I'm starting a legacy with my sim Claudia Diehl
> 
> 
> 
> 05-30-17_12-46-23 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> She's been flirting around with two guys. Curtis and Salim
> 
> Curtis
> 
> 
> 05-30-17_1-04-09 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> Salim
> 
> 
> 05-30-17_7-01-57 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Salim and Claudia have really hit it off and after some uh.. woohoo. Claudia just gave birth to twins! ( my first set of twins in the sims 4)



I'm downloading the new pack right now! I would've gotten it yesterday but I was too busy trying to finish this freaking backstory lol​


----------



## forestyne

Spoiler: I've been really into After Laughter, so




This was _meant_ to be Hayley from Paramore (her platinum hair is 2die4 tbh), but I didn't do a great job so I just turned her into an alien.




- - - Post Merge - - -

Are there any new playable careers in the other game packs? The only game packs I've bought is Get to Work and Outdoor Retreat (I'M SAVING MYSELF FOR PETS OK) and I have a love-hate relationship with the playable careers.


----------



## Kristenn

Anyone else find the sims 4 much harder to get into?? I'm still playing sims 3 and idk why I  never play 4


----------



## helloxcutiee

forestyne said:


> Spoiler: I've been really into After Laughter, so
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200716
> This was _meant_ to be Hayley from Paramore (her platinum hair is 2die4 tbh), but I didn't do a great job so I just turned her into an alien.
> View attachment 200717
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Are there any new playable careers in the other game packs? The only game packs I've bought is Get to Work and Outdoor Retreat (I'M SAVING MYSELF FOR PETS OK) and I have a love-hate relationship with the playable careers.



The Get to Work careers are the only careers right now where you can actually get to work with them and see them in their work environment but City Living gave us the option to work from home now which consist of having to do daily work related tasks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



After buying the new game pack August came home from school enraged because he was having a mood swing and on top of that he had a horrible school day which made him sad too.



He walked into the house dragging his feet and threw a tantrum and made a big scene about how bad his day was, he was furious and started cussing, luckily his mom was outside tending to her garden so she didn't hear any of it but she came into the house because she could tell he was having a hard time controlling his anger. His little sister, Skye helped calm him down too because she doesn't like seeing her brother upset.



Skye & August both came home with school projects they had to work on. Skye had to do a project on the solar system while August had a project on tesla coil.



The tesla coil project was a partner project so everyone had to be assigned a partner to work with so August was paired with Morgan Fyres she seems like a pretty sweet girl but the conversation got awkward when she asked August if he was single.



The finished projects!

​


----------



## Joy

Salim and Claudia ended up getting enaged and married. Poor Curtis was kicked to the curb


05-31-17_11-53-48 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



05-31-17_4-25-48 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



05-31-17_4-47-41 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Curtis showed up at the Diehl residence a few days before the wedding trying to win Claudia back but Salim wasn't having any of that 


05-31-17_3-44-03 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



05-31-17_3-45-05 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

2 Days later, Curtis showed up at the wedding pretty angry lol


05-31-17_4-19-00 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr


The twins! Noah and Piper! 



06-01-17_12-45-46 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Piper is probably going to be the heir of generation two


06-01-17_12-37-34 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Currently the twins are teens and Claudia had another son named Abel. He's a cutie pie!


06-02-17_11-46-49 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr


----------



## helloxcutiee

Joy said:


> Salim and Claudia ended up getting enaged and married. Poor Curtis was kicked to the curb
> 
> 
> 05-31-17_11-53-48 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 05-31-17_4-25-48 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 05-31-17_4-47-41 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> Curtis showed up at the Diehl residence a few days before the wedding trying to win Claudia back but Salim wasn't having any of that
> 
> 
> 05-31-17_3-44-03 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 05-31-17_3-45-05 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> 2 Days later, Curtis showed up at the wedding pretty angry lol
> 
> 
> 05-31-17_4-19-00 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The twins! Noah and Piper!
> 
> 
> 
> 06-01-17_12-45-46 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> Piper is probably going to be the heir of generation two
> 
> 
> 06-01-17_12-37-34 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr
> 
> Currently the twins are teens and Claudia had another son named Abel. He's a cutie pie!
> 
> 
> 06-02-17_11-46-49 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



I love all your sims! I also love the cc you use it looks so great.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I had August meet up with Morgan at the local coffeehouse to do some homework together I guess you could call it a study date.



Morgan is really outgoing while August is pretty shy but I feel like she really helps him open up which is nice because he needs a good friend to talk to since growing up he has never had any friends. It's not like he doesn't want any friends or anything like that he's just afraid to get too close to anyone. He's very closed off and too detached making it hard to make friends but he feels like Morgan is different.



I really only see them being really good friends nothing more than that but who knows, something might happen between these two. I have a feeling Morgan might have a crush but August is that kind of person who is totally oblivious about this kind of stuff. I'm just happy that August made his first real friend, way better than having Vlad as a friend.



August came home at 2am and his mom has had enough of it. Every time he goes out he comes home super last and his parents worry every time because they want to make sure he is safe of course.



After arguing about house rules and his outlook on life his mom decided to set his curfew to 9pm and he better be home before then because you do not want to see her angry. Dad is a lot more easygoing and carefree so he thinks, "Hey he's young, let teens be teens ya know" but Grace disagrees and of course mother knows best.



Mom always gets her way.​


----------



## Joy

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 200745
> 
> I had August meet up with Morgan at the local coffeehouse to do some homework together I guess you could call it a study date.
> 
> View attachment 200746
> 
> Morgan is really outgoing while August is pretty shy but I feel like she really helps him open up which is nice because he needs a good friend to talk to since growing up he has never had any friends. It's not like he doesn't want any friends or anything like that he's just afraid to get too close to anyone. He's very closed off and too detached making it hard to make friends but he feels like Morgan is different.
> 
> View attachment 200747
> 
> I really only see them being really good friends nothing more than that but who knows, something might happen between these two. I have a feeling Morgan might have a crush but August is that kind of person who is totally oblivious about this kind of stuff. I'm just happy that August made his first real friend, way better than having Vlad as a friend.
> 
> View attachment 200748
> 
> August came home at 2am and his mom has had enough of it. Every time he goes out he comes home super last and his parents worry every time because they want to make sure he is safe of course.
> 
> View attachment 200749
> 
> After arguing about house rules and his outlook on life his mom decided to set his curfew to 9pm and he better be home before then because you do not want to see her angry. Dad is a lot more easygoing and carefree so he thinks, "Hey he's young, let teens be teens ya know" but Grace disagrees and of course mother knows best.
> 
> View attachment 200750
> 
> Mom always gets her way.​



Thanks! 

August is such a cutie and him an Morgan look cute together! Lol poor guy getting yelled at by his parents BUT 2 am is pretty late hmmm


----------



## Gregriii

I created a vampire sim and engaged in a relationship w Victor Feng, after becoming enough powerful my sim entered the Feng residence and killed the wife, afterwards asked if he could move in the household and Victor being rly sad because his wife died commited suicide

and now my sim has the feng house and is millionare


----------



## CookieCrossing

I haven't played Sims since I picked up my ACNL game again a few weeks ago... for some reason, I'm always obsessed with one or the other, and whenever I'm obsessed with one I don't play the other. And when I do... I abandon my other game 

Well when I stopped playing, I had a Sims 2 family. It was a knowledge woman I forgot the name of, who married a vampire. Then he turned her to a vampire. They bought a new house together but in Sims 2, vampires are SO HARD to take care of. If they're awake at the time the sun is out, their needs drain at like triple the normal speed. So I had her vampire husband go call the gypsy lady to get a cure vampire potion. He walked outside to buy it.... and died. Luckily he was rich so his wife could live off his money with her entry-level Education job. She used the potion he bought but died before he could use it, and she became human again. She was a knowledge sim so she was mad because she wanted to stay a vampire. Then to fill the whole in her heart she adopted a child daughter named Tracy. And she got into robotics, which was what I wanted her to be when I created her; a robot-maker.


----------



## visibleghost

my sim is a doctor and for some reason the hospital was being stupid so no one came in. there were 3 there when she  started the day but no one else arrived so i was like Okiedokie and let her play video games instead


----------



## Gregriii

ok so i bought a restaurant and the chef and the waiter always come but the metre never assists so the clients dont get served and like???????? i've fired like 3 metres send help please


----------



## helloxcutiee

August has been spending even more time hanging out with Morgan lately.



They've been ditching school to hang out with each other, I think they really enjoy each other's company.



They act so funny and silly with each other it's really cute actually. I love it when August makes vampire puns, they're so bad but Morgan laughs at his horrible puns all the time. I really love these two and the friendship between them and I can honestly say I have never seen August so happy.



I think August trusts Morgan enough to tell her his secret but he's going to wait for the right moment to come along to tell her. I want them to become best friends to ensure we have her trust and that she keeps this secret to herself because we don't want anyone else to know. I know if August feels like he can trust Morgan with a secret this big she must be really special.​


----------



## helloxcutiee

We're getting another stuff pack June 20th. The Sims 4 Fitness Stuff.


----------



## Squidward

Helloxcutiee said:


> We're getting another stuff pack June 20th. The Sims 4 Fitness Stuff.



It seems okay so far, I hope it has more items than the bowling pack!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Squidward said:


> It seems okay so far, I hope it has more items than the bowling pack!



I literally had my sims go bowling once since buying the pack but the CAS items are great, I can't live without those distressed skinny jeans for guys they're perfection. However this time around I think I like the gameplay items more than the CAS items but it's nice to have some new workout clothes I suppose. I also never have my sims workout but this new pack might change that for me.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Playing around with pose player. ​


----------



## visibleghost

another pack that's centered around fitness //: idk i think it's a bit disappointing bc they already added stuff like that w spa  day. tho i hope the climbing wall comes with a new death, that would be a bit fun


----------



## Rabirin

visibleghost said:


> another pack that's centered around fitness //: idk i think it's a bit disappointing bc they already added stuff like that w spa  day. tho i hope the climbing wall comes with a new death, that would be a bit fun



I agree tbh, I thought this new pack really wasn't necessary as spa day basically does the same job with the fitness CAS items. As much as i'm a perfectionist, I don't think i'll be buying this pack as I don't feel there's much value for money in it to be honest :/ and there's an existing pack that's already sorta like it.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I made a witch and fairy sim last night. They run a magic/voodoo shop in Forgotten Hollow called Tinctures ?n Tonics.​


----------



## emmarielle

I love The Sims 4 but my current laptop (Macbook Air) can't really handle running it without getting worryingly loud lol. When I can buy a PC for games I will start playing again- I like the idea of making a really long legacy family and trying to, throughout the generations, complete every career and aspiration, and end up with a room in the house for each career! I'm awful at building houses though, so that's a challenge with the constant adding of rooms. I'm looking forward to checking out some of the more recent expansions as well, as I haven't had a chance to play most of them yet.


----------



## forestyne

I've been playing the Sims 2 recently, because it works much better on my laptop than the Sims 4. Well, today I fell asleep and forgot to pause my game (don't have free will on because it bugs me so much) and basically killed my Sim. RIP Nina.


----------



## phietle

omg a sims thread!! I've loved the sims ever since i was 4 ^^

 here's my current sim Meringue, shes a v cute scientist


----------



## helloxcutiee

phietle said:


> omg a sims thread!! I've loved the sims ever since i was 4 ^^
> 
> View attachment 201954 here's my current sim Meringue, shes a v cute scientist



She's very cute!


----------



## phietle

thank you ^^


----------



## forestyne

A Sim I made today. I tend to just make Sims in CAS and then never play them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been addicted to the Sims 2 recently because sadly it has much more playability than the Sims 4. Try and watch this without feeling nostalgic.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Jeeez I have been convinced that I don't want to play the sims for a while but this thread is making me doubt that. I have never played the sims 4 but I've played all the other sims. Did anyone every watch thehontry1 sims 'movies'? Seriously those throw me back to when I was like 8 years old ;0;


----------



## forestyne

BrinaLouWho said:


> Jeeez I have been convinced that I don't want to play the sims for a while but this thread is making me doubt that. I have never played the sims 4 but I've played all the other sims. Did anyone every watch thehontry1 sims 'movies'? Seriously those throw me back to when I was like 8 years old ;0;



I remember those! I didnt watch those ones exactly, but I used to watch these really dramatic and sad ones with Kelly Clarkson songs over them lol. Good times.


----------



## Gamerpaul10

I love playing the sims


----------



## helloxcutiee

Friendship goals. (Lowkey want them to be a couple though)​


----------



## helloxcutiee

4th of July fun.​


----------



## shrekluvsme

I've been obsessed with sims lately ^^ my second generation sim just had a baby! Yayy!!


----------



## SublimeDonut

The Sims 4 is the only Sims game I've played. I haven't even played any spin-offs or simcities, actually. It's my kickstart in the franchise. I bought it two years ago and... wow. Installing it was a huge pain in the butt. First, my computer's video setup was incompatible with what the game needed. So I had to buy a new one which costs $100. It was all good until I bought Get To Work. Now the memory thing from my computer was insufficient. Had to buy a new one. $200. Then I realised the video setup I had previously buyed was not sufficient either. Had to throw that one away and buy a new one for $150. I Continued buying game packs and expansions thinking that my Pc could finally handle it all but surprise! It couldn't. Now it was some other piece in the pc that broke and I had to buy a whole new pc and a new video setup because the previous was incompatible with the new pc. $200 for the pc and $300 for the new video setup. At least now my computer is all good and strong and I can play TS4 without the fear of crashing the pc. Hopefully. But regarding the game itself, I've been palying with the same family since I bought the game and that's two years. I'm quite proud. I see some people give up one family after the first child or something, but I see my sims as part of my family, people I can't just delete. I know, I'm weird. Also, I thought the sims who were already done and the ones generated randomly were so hideous I had to give them all a huge makeover, same with the town lots which I thought were built too lazy-ly. Took me at least 6 months. Yeah. Now I realised the stupid lengh of the text I just wrote. Sorry.


----------



## visibleghost

^ wow your computer Sucked if everything broke ): it's nice that you can enjoy the game now thi

also the long played family thing is rly cool in my opinion. i usually focus on a family a lot and only play with it but i have a problem with letting them go... i play the game without aging because i hate to not max stuff out and it is weird to have your sim's kids be as old as her ..,,. so i always end up with like 4 or 5 kids (of which im attached to like one) and the parents that i care about the most lmao.
idk i should probably try to not be so controlling because i always get sick off takkng care of a giant family and i would love to have the town progress but i don't like letting sims i care about die or grow old ):
-
lately ive been going around changing a bunch of npcs and pre made sims bc all of them are ugly af. i feel bad for the bjergsen fanily in windenburg bc theyre all ugly (especially sophia.. i changed her entire face in two separate saves bc i hated her appearance) and my sims are close friends w them so i see them a lot. ):


----------



## shrekluvsme

visibleghost said:


> ^ wow your computer Sucked if everything broke ): it's nice that you can enjoy the game now thi
> 
> also the long played family thing is rly cool in my opinion. i usually focus on a family a lot and only play with it but i have a problem with letting them go... i play the game without aging because i hate to not max stuff out and it is weird to have your sim's kids be as old as her ..,,. so i always end up with like 4 or 5 kids (of which im attached to like one) and the parents that i care about the most lmao.
> idk i should probably try to not be so controlling because i always get sick off takkng care of a giant family and i would love to have the town progress but i don't like letting sims i care about die or grow old ):
> -
> lately ive been going around changing a bunch of npcs and pre made sims bc all of them are ugly af. i feel bad for the bjergsen fanily in windenburg bc theyre all ugly (especially sophia.. i changed her entire face in two separate saves bc i hated her appearance) and my sims are close friends w them so i see them a lot. ):



I love how you change the other sims appearances lmfao might go do that now...


----------



## Bowie

I'm thinking of playing. Never played it before ever, but I'm thinking about getting it.

Is there really a risk of it messing up my computer? I wouldn't wanna risk it just to try it.


----------



## shrekluvsme

Bowie said:


> I'm thinking of playing. Never played it before ever, but I'm thinking about getting it.
> 
> Is there really a risk of it messing up my computer? I wouldn't wanna risk it just to try it.



I've never heard of it messing up someone's computer! It's never messed up any of mine, just made my old computer slower when loading pictures or videos on tumblr.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

forestyne said:


> I remember those! I didnt watch those ones exactly, but I used to watch these really dramatic and sad ones with Kelly Clarkson songs over them lol. Good times.



Heck ya I aint the only one! Also Loving the screenshots everyone! Super cute!


----------



## helloxcutiee

That face you make when you know you're in trouble.​


----------



## Squidward

Helloxcutiee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203465
> 
> 
> 
> That face you make when you know you're in trouble.​



This is just too good!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Just got my laptop and downloaded Sims 3 again. I am just THANKFUL that on this computer Pets actually downloaded correctly and the animals don't show up and weird stretched out Eldritch horrors. It took forever to re-download my packs and all my stuff though, but I am just happy to be back and able to play it! Still not sure if I should get 4 or not... I just got used to 3. But I have it on my birthday list so I guess we'll see if someone else buys it for me!


----------



## Hulaette

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Just got my laptop and downloaded Sims 3 again. I am just THANKFUL that on this computer Pets actually downloaded correctly and the animals don't show up and weird stretched out Eldritch horrors. It took forever to re-download my packs and all my stuff though, but I am just happy to be back and able to play it! Still not sure if I should get 4 or not... I just got used to 3. But I have it on my birthday list so I guess we'll see if someone else buys it for me!



I had downloaded Sims 3 a long time ago but I uninstalled it because it kept freezing my computer. If yours gets too glitchy than Sims 4 is the best sim game ever created so far! It runs smooth and the graphics are clean and smooth too!
 Sims 4 has a vampire game pack you can download and you can make edgy goth teenagers now!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hulaette said:


> I had downloaded Sims 3 a long time ago but I uninstalled it because it kept freezing my computer. If yours gets too glitchy than Sims 4 is the best sim game ever created so far! It runs smooth and the graphics are clean and smooth too!
> Sims 4 has a vampire game pack you can download and you can make edgy goth teenagers now!



Yeah I was looking at the packs and stuff, I am broke right now so I can't buy anything, but origin is having a sale so I've been tempted. Sims 3 works great for me as long as I don't have too many active expansions for each game I start, the only one that gets glitchy for me is the Island Paradise because the water takes some guts to load, but that was on my old computer, haven't tried it on my new one yet. But I got that expansion literally JUST so I could have mermaids, when I played it I didn't see even one mermaid any of the times I went diving, so it was kind of sad. =[ And you have to have a special perk or befriend a mermaid to become one instead of being able to select it when making a character, which is kind of sucky. =[


----------



## Hulaette

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I was looking at the packs and stuff, I am broke right now so I can't buy anything, but origin is having a sale so I've been tempted. Sims 3 works great for me as long as I don't have too many active expansions for each game I start, the only one that gets glitchy for me is the Island Paradise because the water takes some guts to load, but that was on my old computer, haven't tried it on my new one yet. But I got that expansion literally JUST so I could have mermaids, when I played it I didn't see even one mermaid any of the times I went diving, so it was kind of sad. =[ And you have to have a special perk or befriend a mermaid to become one instead of being able to select it when making a character, which is kind of sucky. =[



Ah, that explains it. I was so excited to play as a mermaid that I created a fairy character and bought a house on the Island Paradise. I hope they implement a Marine Adventure pack with mermaids in the near future in The Sims 4.


----------



## Sky The Cutie

Honestly sims used to somehow hold a big part of my life. I'd go over to my friends house and for hours, we'd chug a monster play during the day, chug another and play all night, competing on who can create the biggest house on sims 3. We both downloaded endless mods and found that one didn't go with the other and we'd have to out which one it was, because we didn't want all of them gone. Another thing is that half the time one of us would wanna play sims 3 and the other would want to makes a sims, so we'd want sims 4. A constant back and forth cycle on which one is better and why, and how we both hate that sims 4 isnt open world but loved the make-a-sims feature, and how their extra packs were kinda boring but cool at the same time. We also used to always see who could produce the cutest children, steal someones husband and get the most dislikes, the say the least sims was really a big part of my childhood with my friend and honestly, it was hard picking whether to play minecraft or sims, since we only had one good computer that could semi-game with 0 lag. <:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hulaette said:


> Ah, that explains it. I was so excited to play as a mermaid that I created a fairy character and bought a house on the Island Paradise. I hope they implement a Marine Adventure pack with mermaids in the near future in The Sims 4.



That would be cool. I love all the character options like the Werewolves, Witches, Vampires and Fairies that come with the supernatural pack, but I HATE the zombies, they're just really annoying more than anything.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I made a witch Sim with a black cat and I played through probably a week or so and still haven't left the house...That to me is the hardest thing, remembering I can go beyond my own house. And she needs to because she knows like... one person besides her cat, from teaching an art class. I love all the things the cat can do though, this is my first time actually getting to play Sims 3 with pets so it's cute seeing the animals and stuff.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I really hope they add a supernatural pack in The Sims 4. As much as i love playing with a normal/generation family I also really love playing around with different supernatural beings like witches, fairies, and werewolves.


----------



## Eudial

Helloxcutiee said:


> I really hope they add a supernatural pack in The Sims 4. As much as i love playing with a normal/generation family I also really love playing around with different supernatural beings like witches, fairies, and werewolves.



I hope they make another showtime expansion. I miss having celebrities in my game. I also miss supernatural as well. I hope they'd consider making that, with loads of magic to use.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Helloxcutiee said:


> I really hope they add a supernatural pack in The Sims 4. As much as i love playing with a normal/generation family I also really love playing around with different supernatural beings like witches, fairies, and werewolves.



Same! Like it's neat they have the Vampire expansion, but that just makes me feel like they're going to segment the rest as well and make it more expensive to get them all instead of just one expansion.


----------



## walnut

I haven't played sims 1 yet, but i've been in love with 2-3-4 ever since my best friend introduced me to the series in middle school! I've mostly been playing 4 lately. Haven't touched 3 in about a year because it won't work on my mac for some reason, but I'll still play 2 every few months! <3 My main frustration with 4 right now is _just how many_ hair mods i download that don't come with meshes. It's so irritating, ahh... And they never link to the ones they actually need so I can download them ;; I just want pretty hairstyles, omg... Other than that, I'm just desperately waiting for Pets to come out! Pets was my favorite expansion in both 2 and 3!

Sadly I don't really have any 'stories' to share or anything. I tend to get bored with a family after a couple of days playing with them, so I'll just make a new one. :'D Haha, oops... I really enjoy watching other people do sims challenges on youtube, though! If any of you have channels feel free to link me or something~


----------



## shrekluvsme

Bc of the sims sale I got sims get together. I think partying made my sim a bit shocked lmao



Spoiler: Pop Tart


----------



## visibleghost

the next stuff pack seems .. really. boring.,, obviously there arent a lot of news but there was a poll on what people wanted it to include and  laundry won. like obviously theyre probably going to add more things than just an ironing board and a washing machine but a laundry pack sounds so boring sdfghj


----------



## Squidward

I really want to play The Sims 2 again.................... I might install it later


----------



## Romaki

Me! I love Sims 3 so much, I don't want to know how many hours I spent playing it... Really love the OpenWorld aspect.






I don't have any expansions currently, but I'll have to get Seasons if it ever goes on sale on Steam.


----------



## Envy

Riedy said:


> Me! I love Sims 3 so much, I don't want to know how many hours I spent playing it... Really love the OpenWorld aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any expansions currently, but I'll have to get Seasons if it ever goes on sale on Steam.



I think you just missed Steam's big sale. I'm pretty sure TS3 and its EPs were discounted a whole bunch.

Seasons is worth it full price, though! I paid $40 back when it was released, which it never costs that much anymore anyway.


----------



## Irescien

TS3 is the only sims game I've ever owned, I have played TS2, which was on my friends computer for a while before TS3 even came out, but it wasn't much so I really don't know much about any sims game other than 3. 

I still play my TS3 game a lot too, my favourite part about the game is probably customizing a sim though;; which kind of leads me to making too many files. I also feel like I give up on my families too early. I also tend to play the game for hours on end then get bored and don't come back for a while, then I just give up on my old families then make a new one (It's a sad cycle). There's still so many things I've never even accomplished in the game too, talking about it kinda makes me wanna go back aha.

Also I thought about buying sims 4 when it first came out but I never ended up doing it. It always seemed pretty cool from what I saw, but omg after reading some of this thread there are so many things I never knew about that got taken out? They could be considered kind of small things but still it's kinda sad to me. (and i mean toddlers? why would they take out an entire stage of life lmao)

Oh man i feel like i said way more than I originally meant to, sims is a fun game


----------



## Balverine

ts3 forever, man ; P

I'm working on building a world rn!






once I got the bridges to cooperate w me, it's been going pretty well lol


----------



## macaire

I've been playing sims 3 even though I have sims 4 but these pics make me wanna play 4.  0.0


----------



## Joy

Helloxcutiee said:


> I really hope they add a supernatural pack in The Sims 4. As much as i love playing with a normal/generation family I also really love playing around with different supernatural beings like witches, fairies, and werewolves.



Same here, I miss playing Superrnaturals so much .

I've been switching between TS3 and TS4 lately and I've been having fun with both. I've been enjoying Vampires in TS4. I turned my 5th generation hieress Amie Nebula into a vampire to play around with it.



07-10-17_2-46-40 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



07-10-17_12-34-21 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Amie's little brother is such a gracious plasma donor


07-11-17_12-11-02 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

"Thanks little bro"


07-11-17_12-11-17 PM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Amie and her boyfriend Javier. They're so cute together!


07-18-17_1-07-26 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Amie is actually a bit of a flirt and tends to stay out a lot with guys. Javier isn't aware of the situation but he gets frustrated with Amie being out without his knowing, especially with their first child on the way


07-20-17_1-06-03 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

He ended up yelling forbidden words at her  yikes
 " I can't believe you said that to me"


07-20-17_1-07-00 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

She got pretty angry and started drinking from him uncontrollably o.o 


07-20-17_1-07-38 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Moral of the day: Don't mess with Amie!


07-20-17_1-08-14 AM by Joy's Sims, on Flickr


----------



## helloxcutiee

They grow up so fast. ​


----------



## visibleghost

Zeppeli said:


> ts3 forever, man ; P
> 
> I'm working on building a world rn!
> 
> once I got the bridges to cooperate w me, it's been going pretty well lol



omg i remember when i was making worlds in the sims 3 in like 2012 !! it was kinda frustrating because i had such a hard time with the road tools ;w; dont think i ever came close to finishing one but i hope u dont give up !! good luck, it's looking great


----------



## smallpeach

Pictures from my fav gay gals vow renewal ceremony
plug in self promo www.smallpeachsimmer.tumblr.com



​


----------



## helloxcutiee

Time for school.​


----------



## MayorBlueRose

THE SIMS 4 PETS EXPANSION DUE FOR NOVEMBER THIS YEAR!!

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!

https://simsvip.com/2017/08/21/sims-4-cats-dogs-official-trailer/


----------



## Mash

Tomodachi Life is better.  JK.  I've never played the Sims, but I've always wanted to.  I have a copy of the 2nd one I got from 'Goodwill' but I never played it.  Is the 2nd one good?


----------



## Squidward

MayorBlueRose said:


> THE SIMS 4 PETS EXPANSION DUE FOR NOVEMBER THIS YEAR!!
> 
> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!
> 
> https://simsvip.com/2017/08/21/sims-4-cats-dogs-official-trailer/



About time!!


----------



## Malaionus

hnnngh i haven't played in ages


----------



## helloxcutiee

MayorBlueRose said:


> THE SIMS 4 PETS EXPANSION DUE FOR NOVEMBER THIS YEAR!!
> 
> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!
> 
> https://simsvip.com/2017/08/21/sims-4-cats-dogs-official-trailer/



I teared up watching the trailer. Lol


----------



## SleepyAvocado

Can we talk about this new vet feature tho like..... bless


----------



## Joy

I really hope there's more than just cats and dogs but I am excited for the pack!


----------



## Fleshy

MayorBlueRose said:


> THE SIMS 4 PETS EXPANSION DUE FOR NOVEMBER THIS YEAR!!
> 
> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!
> 
> https://simsvip.com/2017/08/21/sims-4-cats-dogs-official-trailer/



Oh my gosh.... 

I'm so excited about this, it's been a long one coming!

I haven't been able to get back into the Sims 4 for a while, I just feel like it's lacking, or I don't have the interest there anymore, but this just might be what I need to start playing again! It looks great!!


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

I have The Sims 1,2,3  & 4 on my PC. The last Sims I played was TS2 Strange Town. I must have never loaded/ played that hood before, because all the hoods loaded up. I played Becker ( I thinkn Circe is cute in TS2). I was trying to figure out what to do whit Test Subject idk leave him or move hin out, he is related (i think) to Olivia. Before that was TS1 I was playing The Charming, & Ottoman household. No clue what I was doing on TS3 or 4 :-/


----------



## anxiousvivi

Foxes are confirmed for the Sims 4 Cats and Dogs expansion! I believe you can domesticate them too.
http://twinfinite.net/2017/08/the-sims-4-cats-dogs-will-have-foxes-and-animals-wont-be-controllable/


----------



## Hulaette

What happen to the Eco Stuff DLC? They showed the furniture that made it to the final cut but still hasn't been released.


----------



## Squidward

Hulaette said:


> What happen to the Eco Stuff DLC? They showed the furniture that made it to the final cut but still hasn't been released.



That's a really good question, I remember them posting some concept art on their Facebook page but I haven't heard about it anything since?


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Im so excited about this pack!! 
Even though you cant control your pets like you did in the sims 3, im still really excited about it!!

and I just flapped about when i was watching it and screeching a bit XD


----------



## Squidward

AWESOMEGAMER said:


> I have The Sims 1,2,3  & 4 on my PC. The last Sims I played was TS2 Strange Town. I must have never loaded/ played that hood before, because all the hoods loaded up. I played Becker ( I thinkn Circe is cute in TS2). I was trying to figure out what to do whit Test Subject idk leave him or move hin out, he is related (i think) to Olivia. Before that was TS1 I was playing The Charming, & Ottoman household. No clue what I was doing on TS3 or 4 :-/



Strangetown is the best!! I just love all the characters in it and their stories, I wish TS4 had such complex stories and family trees.


----------



## visibleghost

ahdjfjd when i was like 8 i played a lot in strangetown  and i was so cruel 2 the sims in that town ...,, i really like it and its story, the other two base games ones arent as interesting imo


----------



## oath2order

Eco Stuff was supposed to be eco, not ****in' laundry


----------



## Nightstar

People keep telling me not to bother with Sims 4, but it's so tempting. I've gotten bored of the mechanics and graphics of TS3 and I miss 2 (got rid of my old copies). I should try modding more so I can have prettier sims. OP's Sims are really gorgeous.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Hulaette said:


> What happen to the Eco Stuff DLC? They showed the furniture that made it to the final cut but still hasn't been released.



It's confirmed to release sometime in 2018.


----------



## himeki

OTL anyone know any polyamory mods ? ? ? i found one but it has stuff like adult / minor built in that i cant get rid of e.e


----------



## magicaldonkey

i remember staying up with my sister one night, playing with this family who had an alien child and we watched him grow!! my favourite thing is when your character gets a promotion 

i also remember the cheat codes which i used to put in, (my sister told me not to but i didn't care lol)


----------



## Hyoon

I haven't played Sims 4 in a while!! But I heard they're bringing back pets so I'm all on board for cute dogs!!!! I'm excited to be able to have pets again ; v;


----------



## oath2order

Hyoon said:


> I haven't played Sims 4 in a while!! But I heard they're bringing back pets so I'm all on board for cute dogs!!!! I'm excited to be able to have pets again ; v;



Dogs and cats in this one yeah. I think you can have a fox as a different fur color for your dog too.

Small pets are a no.


----------



## Hulaette

I can't wait for the Cats & Dogs pack to be released. I will be creating my real life cat in the Sims 4.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

@ Squirdward
IKR 

But TS4 there seams there was some epic spillage about this happing in TS3 so they decided ti give players freedom who like to play the Pre-Installed Sims (Whatever )

In TS3 I was obessed with Spectre & going to the Future that I forgot the game has dragons :-/

Sooo TS2 Beker house that basement (annoying)
I'm going to redo there house

Things annoy me so I just re-do (sooooo simmy)

Later Gamers
PiXel


----------



## Bellxis

I recently got sims 4 and I'm really excited to get Cats and Dogs! I love animals irl so I'm really happy they will finally be implemented in the game c:
(I've played sims 3 since 2010 and I still play regularly)


----------



## Squidward

Bellxis said:


> I recently got sims 4 and I'm really excited to get Cats and Dogs! I love animals irl so I'm really happy they will finally be implemented in the game c:
> (I've played sims 3 since 2010 and I still play regularly)



2017 was a really good year for TS4, first they added the toddlers and now we're finally getting pets! I'm excited to see when they'll implement seasons and university.


----------



## Pop-tart

I was messing around with some stuff and oh man


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

CREEPY PASTA YIKES

no i kid

- - - Post Merge - - -

CREEPY PASTA YIKES

no i kid


----------



## visibleghost

im crying look at how cute they are aaaaAAA!!!
seems like we are getting our first color wheel too. im still kind of hoping for more color customisation for things ;_;


----------



## mayoraya

I hope pets for the Sims 4 is similar to Sims 2 personality wise! I play all versions, but Sims 2 wins hands down in terms of personality and I absolutely adore the pets' crazy personalities! Also pet jobs would be super cool if they could keep that going! If it turns out well, I'll probably pick up Sims 4 again!


----------



## Eudial

I haven't played my  Sims 4 game in a while. It started lagging, and I think it's because my PC is a little bit outdated. Eventually, I do want to play it again. But for now, I've been playing Sims 3, and watching CereCere do stuff like this :



I feel like Sims 2 and Sims 3 had more personality for our sims, than Sims 4 does. I hope they intend on rectifying that in the future.


----------



## Chris

_Cats and Dogs_ inspired me to start playing again! Although amusingly enough the family I was prepping for the new EP ended up with two unplanned kids due to multiple birth/abduction and with 4 babies/tots in the house I just didn't have the time to add a Pet into the chaos. 

I'm doing an alphabet legacy challenge and my founder is a vampire so I'm hoping to keep him alive throughout the entire thing. This is the current state of the family:






L-R: Claudine, Christoff, Bert, Arun, Ernest, Arielle, Myra, Clovis

Ernest = founder.
Arielle = 2nd gen heiress.
Bert = 3rd gen heir. (Myra is his spouse)
Christoff, Claudine, Clovis = 4th gen.

And toddler Arun is also 2nd gen but he is the result of an alien abduction so I kind of just ignore him. =P

PLUUUUS... the family is too big for one lot so Ernest's fourth spouse, Mariko, and her three toddlers ? _Darian, Van, and King_ ? from a previous marriage live on another lot: 



Spoiler











Pretty much my favourite photo I've taken of this family. What would have made it perfect is if it was the third gen heir, rather than his wife, holding Christoff while he blew out his candles:


----------



## visibleghost

i made dogs with heart on their ears and cheeks this is everything i needed from cats and dogs


----------



## angiepie

I only have the base game. I've been on the fence about getting the expansions. I do think the Sims 3 is a lot more fun, but that could be because it was my very first main stream Sims game on the PC. I want to give it a shot but I'm afraid I'm going to be bored. D:


----------



## visibleghost

angiepie said:


> I only have the base game. I've been on the fence about getting the expansions. I do think the Sims 3 is a lot more fun, but that could be because it was my very first main stream Sims game on the PC. I want to give it a shot but I'm afraid I'm going to be bored. D:



there are a lot more things to do in the sims 3 than in the sims 4 but the sims 4 is still a good game. only playing with the basegame is a bit boring but the expansion packs and even the game packs add a lot to the game !! idk if you'll get tired of it really quickly but it is a nice game


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I'd do it if it was kid-appropriate, but it's not.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I really want the pets pack... Ill make overwatch characters LOL


----------



## Romaki

Finally got The Sims 4 thanks to a Christmas sale and a $10 Amazon gift card! *O*

I was really hesitant to leave the Open World aspect, but honestly playing the Sims 4 just made me realize how much I missed playing Sims 2 - and I wasn't even that much into it! It just fun to have so many options, and while I don't really like the restrictions they still help with having a stable experience where I can pick the medium graphic settings without worrying too much. <3

So far I've only created one Sim, which is one of my ever-changing still-favorite-though OCs. She's a gloomy outgoing musician here.






She's very basic, but I just adore the look of the new Sims. I also love all of the options that are in the game, I'm not creative when it comes to creating Sims but it took a while to pick out everything. I kinda wish the game had a little bit more personality traits, but at least it's a step up from Sims 3. The mood options are pretty cool though, as well as all the goals you have for yourself and during gatherings.






I didn't plan on bulding any relationships during my first session, but me and my Sim just fell in love with one of the premade Sims. ^_^ They went on a couple of dates, the first one having all of those goals and the second one just having a timer. It's really cute how she always showed up on my door or called to ask her out. The smartphone is really a strong (and genuine) addition, I love it!






For the first time in my long Sims life, I actually purchased an empty lot and built a house from scratch. I also decorated for the first time in my life without using cheats, but the interior doesn't look great so far so I'll just share my first house from the outside. I just love how easy the pure building aspect has become. You can just pick a room and drag it to your liking, it's great and so much easier.






I haven't played a lot yet, but I really enjoyed what I like so far! The in-built community is especially great. I browsed for houses before I settled for my own creativity, but it's super nice to have such an easy access to your downloads inside the game. I even uploaded my Sim to keep her safe when I was deleting my first world and she got 4 downloads? She didn't even have a pretty picture representing her. xD

But yeah, that's my first day with The Sims 4. Wishing all Simmers a happy and simmish holiday season! <3


----------



## Sinmenon

I have TS1 and TS2 with all expansions and TS4 base game. I used to make custom content for TS2 but my computer currently lacks a video card and the game took too long to load and when it did, sometimes it had graphic glitches. I miss playing this one.


----------



## raeyoung

I literally only have mobile, but I'm hooked so I may try the OG someday!


----------



## honeyaura

I'm personally not a big fan of EA, and how they treat their customers (less for more scheme). BUT I try to make the exception for Sims! I love it very much. I've played original Sims when they had it in my school, and remember making a character and having no idea what I was doing. Also played the DS version, also remember being lost lol. I currently have Sims 3 and Sims 4.

I have fond memories of Sims 3. I first played when a friend of mine had it on his PC. We would all gather at his place after school (this was 11th or 12th grade). This was around the time I started to fall for my now-boyfriend. Before we got together, we'd all make characters and live in one house. He'd get all flustered if my character flirted with his hehe. Anywho, I'd hog it as well as I'd decorate more than actually play LOL! Literally half an hour for a room. Same to this day.

Sims 4, is a bit of a bittersweet thing for me. It doesn't have the greatness and freedom of 3 (no open world, limited customization, etc), as well as splitting packs in half for more smaller ones, but I do love the style of the characters as they really pop, and the stuff to decorate with feels a lot more current?

I haven't played Sims 4 in a while because 1. I've gotten distracted and would be hooked to it when I was supposed to be working lol, and 2. I started to get too obsessed with wanting new packs for furniture that's included in homes that Youtuber Sims Supply created. He's very talented and I fell in love with his work. Literally, 3/4 of the fun for me is in/exterior design, so when I didn't have certain pieces of furniture etc needed for his lots, I'd be tempted to buy more packs! So, TLDR; it would take my time and money overall.

BUT! I intend on starting again very soon. Miss my house and characters! <3


----------



## Bluebellie

Ahh I love sims! I used to play the sims 4 and 3....but my computer had gotten soo bad and the game takes soo long to load that I have stopped. Really miss it hough.


----------



## lowaltitude

Coincidentally, today I finally thought it time to fix my ever-crashing Sims 3 game. After about 20 minutes of updates, restarts, and settings changed, my game works again! I went back to my household of 6 college friends & split them into 2, staying behind to play with only 3 of em (bc honestly... it was a mess trying to organize all their lives lol).
I used to have the University expansion but it uninstalled itself & won't work, so I'm left with Supernatural, Pets, and Seasons to spice up the sims' lives 
It's one of those games you binge for many hours in a short period of time, and then leave again for a couple months/a year, and I played about 6 hours today, oof. I really do love this game, though. One day I'll have enough money or encounter a sale on Origin so I can buy the sims 4 & the vampires pack (I love the supernatural aspect of it so so much hahahah).


----------



## Joy

I've been playing alooooooot of Sims 3 lately and it's been a good time! I think I'm going to create a new save to post on tumblr.


----------



## MapleSilver

Currently playing Sims 3 which I consider to be the best in the series. Right now I am only on my second generation, which is still incredibly young and has one member. I have it set to normal lifespans as I think that is the most interesting. I have most of the expansion packs active, though I am mainly using World Adventures at the moment. I plan on fully (or at least mostly) exploring Egypt with my second generation.


----------



## HappyTails

I started a family a few days ago in Sims 3. Kevin Whitaker and his wife Cassidy (who was his girlfriend when I made them in CAS). He wants to be a 5 star chef and he's well on his way there. And Cassidy wants five kids and they are well on their way to that goal as well. They currently have 3 kids, Hannah, the oldest and twins Garrett and Jacob and Cassidy is pregnant again. I just hope it's not twins again. They also have a dog, Arlo. And they are still poor.


----------



## Alyx

I play a lot of Sims 4. Right now, I have multiple households, and I'm doing the Asylum challenge, and the Crazy Cat lady challenge (with an alien lol). I have all of the expansions, stuff packs, and game packs.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm downloading strangerville rn but it seems to be a really random pack. i loved strangetown in ts2 because of the townies and general aesthetic so i'm low key hoping strangerville will be sort of similar


----------



## smoogle_

I haven't played sims 4 in a while til recently, I have it on the Xbox, so idk how to show you any screenshots 
But I'll try to pictures on my ds of me playing the sims 4
also did you know that the sims 4 on the Xbox is the first sims game on a console doesn't have a stupid story mode or have to be a neighbor to do what you want, its just acts like the normal game

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> i'm downloading strangerville rn but it seems to be a really random pack. i loved strangetown in ts2 because of the townies and general aesthetic so i'm low key hoping strangerville will be sort of similar



The Xbox version dose not have strangerville yet...


----------



## smoogle_

I can't decide if want to ask my mom to get me cats and dogs or get to work expansion pack
or a game pack or a stuff pack. they cost less


----------



## Bcat

i play the sims 4 quite a lot! I play a lot of different families and started generation 1 of a notsoberry challenge. I just had surprise triplets in that one....why me


----------



## r a t

I’ve been playing since the Sims 1 and still really wish they’d make a pack similar to ‘makin magic’, a weird amusement park with rides, food and obviously magic, it’s really unlikely to happen although EA/maxis recently did a nod to Strangertown from sims 2 with the Stangerville pack so maybe there’s a very small hope/chance? Tbh we’re more likely to get something like a cleaning pack rn, or anything that literally nobody asked for ever, lookin at you laundry pack (even though the items are v nice)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I?ve been playing since the Sims 1 and still really wish they?d make a pack similar to ?makin magic?, a weird amusement park with rides, food and obviously magic, it?s really unlikely to happen although EA/maxis recently did a nod to Strangertown from sims 2 with the Stangerville pack so maybe there?s a very small hope/chance? Tbh we?re more likely to get something like a cleaning pack rn, or anything that literally nobody asked for ever, lookin at you laundry pack (even though the items are v nice)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ughhh idk why it doubled posted, sorry!!


----------



## WarpDogsVG

Totally agree! I feel The Sims 1 was a lot more ok with cool or wacky expansions, and these days it's mostly... I dunno... boring stuff.


----------



## BarbaraC

I love the way Sims 4 is going with that expansion about conspiracies and Area 51


----------



## aymia

Do you guys think Sims 4 will have a spinoff game? Like Bustin Out, Urbz, Castaway and Medieval. I think it'd be great if they came out with a spinoff game like the other versions but I'm not sure what it'd be about.


----------



## Hat'

I used to play The Sims 3 A LOT when I was in middle school! I loved it so much but I didn't have it so I went to my friends place and we played together all night long! We had so much fun, I usually created fairies and cute sims while she went for dark witches and wicked sims. I felt a bit underwhelmed when the Sims 4 came out because I felt very restrained for some reason? Felt like the game didn't offer much but with the packs the game is way funnier and better in my opinion.
So yeah now I have the sims 3 and play the game from time to time and I do the same with the Sims 4!
Love these games and forever will!

(I also happen to have The Sims 1 with all game expansions but never installed/played it for some reason? I guess I should but I'm lazy.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



aymia said:


> Do you guys think Sims 4 will have a spinoff game? Like Bustin Out, Urbz, Castaway and Medieval. I think it'd be great if they came out with a spinoff game like the other versions but I'm not sure what it'd be about.



Also yeah omg that'd be soooo cool!!
But yeah... what would it be about is the real question huh.
With the graphics and new mechanics I think it would be a good idea to do a spinoff!


----------



## Bcat

They took Grant off of the lead for 4!  Now the only problem is that means he could just be in charge of 5.....


----------



## Jo Frosty

I've been playing 2 recently. Not too much has happened as of now I made a new sim and let nervous subject impregnate my mouth and found out his bio mum is a widow with a wholeass graveyard so i shot her inbetween the eyes before she slit my throat during my wedding ceremony xx


----------



## visibleghost

reviving this thread because of island living. from watching youtube videos create a sim and build and buy mode seems to have a lot of cool things so i might get it. i don't really care about mermaids for gameplay but i guess it's cool that they exist? i never played with mermaids in the sims 3 either but. yea. 
also dolphins!!!!!


----------



## Bcat

I'm actually excited about island living. It looks chock full of actually interesting content. I'll probably pick it up when someone puts it on sale


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Island Living looks SO. GOOD. I’m so excited for it


----------



## Bizhiins

Oof I haven?t played sims since sims 3 is out. But these posts are making it look so fun and I really want to play again! I loved the Sims so much!
I?m hoping to get a gaming PC and get Sims 4 and the expansion packs for PC. I will have to decide which extension packs I want first!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Bizhiins said:


> Oof I haven’t played sims since sims 3 is out. But these posts are making it look so fun and I really want to play again! I loved the Sims so much!
> I’m hoping to get a gaming PC and get Sims 4 and the expansion packs for PC. I will have to decide which extension packs I want first!



Well Sims 4 was free for a while but not the expansion packs XD


----------



## Onyx

Awww I miss the Sims. My computer apparently needs some updates (built it about 4? Years ago?) 'cause last time I played Sims ... Well.. my whole computer kept freezing and I had to hard reset it.. tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Sims 3 and 4, deleting all the files.. neither 3 or 4 works   here's the glitch that ended my game https://youtu.be/R-IpsVdE-Eg WARNING if you have family around or something turn the volume off I drop the f bomb


----------



## RainbowGrace

I went through a big Sims 3 revival earlier this year which was fun, though I'm too busy now. I got the Sims 4 as part of that promo, so I just need to find time to give it a try... I'm very curious about the whole Strangerhood (?) thing!


----------



## Shayden

just wasted all my money on the sims 4 island living pack, but totally worth it imo. the island is beautiful and... mermaids!


----------



## Bcat

bought the sims 3 on the steam sale and I've been playing it all day. Imo it's superior to 4 in almost every way except graphics and performance. I love the open world, the cars, create a style. idk if I can ever go back now


----------



## KnoxUK

The last sims game I Played was 3. Were any of the expansion packs decent? I never got to experience any.


----------



## Envy

KnoxUK said:


> The last sims game I Played was 3. Were any of the expansion packs decent? I never got to experience any.



It was a bit of a mixed bag. Seasons and Pets were both really good. In fact, I'd say that easily TS3 Pets is the best Pets EP of all of the Pets EPs throughout all of the series. What Generations added is great, too, but only if you can get it for really cheap. It is good content, but not an EP's worth of content (despite what EA priced it at. *sigh*).

I have all of the EPs and don't regret it. I think Showtime is considered the worst of the worst. I only got it for like $6. LOL


----------



## Bcat

^ PSA: you can get ALL the sims 3 eps for $5 each on steam right now. Or a bundle with generations, pets, and seasons plus basegame for $12.


----------



## KnoxUK

Bcat said:


> ^ PSA: you can get ALL the sims 3 eps for $5 each on steam right now. Or a bundle with generations, pets, and seasons plus basegame for $12.



Ah sweet, thanks for the heads up! That's a lot of dlc 19 in total, I'm gonna be some looking into some.


----------



## Bcat

KnoxUK said:


> Ah sweet, thanks for the heads up! That's a lot of dlc 19 in total, I'm gonna be some looking into some.



awesome! You have until the 9th. I really like the packs that come with the $12 bundle so I can recommend those. I have island paradise too but I haven't really played with it at all. I've been too busy playing with my horse.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't have any of the stuff packs, but I don't think they're worth it with the amount of cc readily available for free.


----------



## Chris

Shayden said:


> just wasted all my money on the sims 4 island living pack, but totally worth it imo. the island is beautiful and... mermaids!



I found the mermaids to be a disappointment. Wish they'd made them more like vampires or fame perks. 

Sulani is so pretty though!


----------



## Bcat

^i was really excited for island living but it’s so lackluster. I’m keeping an eye on realm of magic, but as a whole I’m so disappointed in 4 I don’t think I’ll be putting any more money into it. 

I bought the rest of the sims 3 eps while they’re still on sale today and I’m sticking with that until sims 5 or a competitor comes out


----------



## peppy villager

I love the sims <3 Been playing since TS2. I played TS3 for years, like long after TS4 came out, but ive since moved on to TS4 for the last 2 years or so and I love it.
Here's my super cute twins Corina and Clare!


----------



## sarahac

idk but im actually pretty happy with the island living pack?? like there isn't that much in cas but the build mode stuff is pretty sweet. the mermaids are kinda... underwhelming (like they have no transition stages or anything like vampires? plus no perks) but idk i think it was generally still quite cool


----------



## Licorice

I bought the sims 1 complete collection on amazon and I swear it still holds up. So much quirkiness and stuff that isn't in later games.


----------



## visibleghost

the new stuff pack is really weird. some cool items but still not great, it's the katy perry stuff pack of the sims 4.


----------



## Bcat

^big yawn. The only interesting thing to me is the furniture and that's not worth $10. and the photography career should have been a free update considering they already used it in get to work. Heck, they could have expanded it to be a full-blown modeling career and had it be a part of get famous. 

I'm really tired of them churning out $40 packs that are incomplete just so they can sell us the missing piece for another $10


----------



## korilakkuma

God, I love The Sims. So much of my life has been wasted on that game. 

I mainly play TS2... I've tried getting into TS4 but it's just too boring and laggy to me. And anyway, my favorite thing to do in TS2 is play with the premades - the lack of story progression is one of my favorite things about TS2. Like most premade fans, I'm particularly fond of Pleasantview and Strangetown... My favorite characters are Don Lothario and Circe Beaker.


----------



## rhinoo

I have an epic gamer plan to get ts5 for free! Become an EA game changer 

About 5k subs on YouTube and your saving about 1 million and 2 pounds on the Sims

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have an epic gamer plan to get ts5 for free! Become an EA game changer 

About 5k subs on YouTube and your saving about 1 million and 2 pounds on the Sims


----------



## YunaMoon

I?ve always loved the sims and have played 1-3 plus some of the handheld and console spinoffs. But now I don?t have a computer :<


----------



## jenikinz

I love the sims. I have been playing it since the original. I have had every version except 3. I tried 3 but didn't care for it, and my favorite version is 2. I haven't bought the newest expansion yet and not sure when I will get it, but probably will eventually. Now that I am thinking about it I may go do that now, I haven't played in a few months so I am sure there will be updates.


----------



## visibleghost

jenikinz said:


> I love the sims. I have been playing it since the original. I have had every version except 3. I tried 3 but didn't care for it, and *my favorite version is 2.* I haven't bought the newest expansion yet and not sure when I will get it, but probably will eventually. Now that I am thinking about it I may go do that now, I haven't played in a few months so I am sure there will be updates.



tbh same. i just watched some youtube videos about the sims 2 and it honestly got me wanting to play again, it's such a good game and that's not only the nostalgia speaking


----------



## LottieandSoul

I am and forever will be a Sims 3 gal. Except maybe until the Sims 5 comes out but that's very unlikely. Though I didn't grow up playing the Sims 3 (I grew up playing TS2), it's the game that is nearest and dearest to my heart. I have distinct memories of staying up all night with my cousins in our family's cabin playing The Sims 3 base game on an old desktop computer. My favorite expansion pack is either generations or seasons, but honestly the game is fun just on it's own, because the Sims 3 isn't meant to be played with all of the expansions, and that's what's so great about it!


----------



## Bcat

ngl realm of magic looks pretty cool. Idk if it's enough to make me play 4 again though. I haven't touched it for several months and all my mods are outdated.

EDIT nvm. I watched a few youtube reviews and it's just as superficial and lacking as all the other packs.


----------



## bagworm

I grew up playing the sims 1, I LIVED for it as a kid. My mum would set the oven timer to stop me and my older sister fighting about whose turn it was. I've tried a few times to install it again but I can't get it to play, does anyone have any ideas??

I have the sims 2, 3 and 4 but I barely play 3 anymore because trying to make stuff look okay with create a style is exhausting. Sometimes I love the customizability but it takes so long and the presets tend to be like... too sad to use. Also why are the clothes so glossy?? Just out here in my high-sheen jeans. Open world was cool though, if laggy.

The sims 2 is my favourite, I think it strikes a good balance between the way the 1st game felt and the freedom as to what you can do in the later games. Although you can't marry bigfoot sooo points deducted.

I love building in the sims 4, it feels so good to be able to move a house a bit or create/remove a foundation if you need to. I get annoyed with the furniture colourways though, and things that seem like glaring omissions like a black exterior paint. Please I just want some black weatherboards  Otherwise it's pretty fun to play and even if they're not playable the town backdrops still look great.


----------



## Lissly

She was made for a challenge in my sims 4 facebook group. But I love her lol


----------

